# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > سوال: جاوا در ایران

## Diako.Smart

چرا جاوا با وجود قدرت غیر قابل انکارش در ایران از طرفدارهای کمتری برخوراره در حالی که در تمام دنیا شاید پرطرفدارترن زبان برنامه نویسیه از دوستان عزیز می خوام نظراتشون رو اعلام کنن شاید یکی از همین جوابا باعث بشه که چند نفری به جامعه ی جهانی جاوا در ایران اضافه بشه! 
مرسی  :متفکر:   :چشمک:   :قلب:

----------


## Diako.Smart

شاید دلیلش اینه که جاوا تنبل پسند نیست یا تنبل جاوا پسند نیست شاید هم اطلاعات اولیه در مورد جاوا کمه که فکر کنم سومی درست تر باشه!
اگه واس خاطر قدرت و انعطاف دور بر C++‎,c و کلا خانواده ویژوال استودیو می پلکید که باید بگم جاوا مشتق شده از C++‎,c که ضعفها و امکانات دردسر ساز این دوتا رو ندار (مثل اشاره گرها)
خواهشا" یکی یه جواب قانع کننده بهم بده  :متفکر:  ای خداااااااا :افسرده:

----------


## javaphantom

> چرا جاوا با وجود قدرت غیر قابل انکارش در ایران از طرفدارهای کمتری برخوراره در حالی که در تمام دنیا شاید پرطرفدارترن زبان برنامه نویسیه از دوستان عزیز می خوام نظراتشون رو اعلام کنن شاید یکی از همین جوابا باعث بشه که چند نفری به جامعه ی جهانی جاوا در ایران اضافه بشه! 
> مرسی


تو ایران چی درست کار می کنه  چی درست انتخاب می شه که حالا می خواد این یکدونش درست باشه.

تلویزیون رو روشن کن فوتبال ایران رو تماشا کن. یک سر تو خیابونهای تهران برو رانندگی ها رو نگاه کن . از اینجا بگیر تا بقیه جیزاش. همه چیش مثل همه مثل فوتبالش مثل رانندگیش . اگر تو ایران همه می رفتن سمت جاوا باید شک می کردی. اگر کسی با سواد پیدا بکنی باید شک بکنی.

بعدشم خودت می گی قدرتمند.  ابزار قدرتمند برای فکر و افکار قدرتمند ساخته شده . اما با تمام این تفاسیر من دیدم کسانی رو اندک  که دارن یک حرکتهایی می زنند.

بعدشم اینو برای باز 10000000000 توی این سایت می گم  که زبان هدف نیست  زبان یک وسیلست. ادمی که توی فکر کردن  ضعیف باشه و پر ادعا (ایرانی) هر ابزاری که بهش بدی بدتر به ضررش می شه. حالا اگر اون ابزار قوی هم باشه که قویتر بهش صدمه می زنه.

----------


## Diako.Smart

> تو ایران چی درست کار می کنه  چی درست انتخاب می شه که حالا می خواد این یکدونش درست باشه.
> 
> تلویزیون رو روشن کن فوتبال ایران رو تماشا کن. یک سر تو خیابونهای تهران برو رانندگی ها رو نگاه کن . از اینجا بگیر تا بقیه جیزاش. همه چیش مثل همه مثل فوتبالش مثل رانندگیش . اگر تو ایران همه می رفتن سمت جاوا باید شک می کردی. اگر کسی با سواد پیدا بکنی باید شک بکنی.
> 
> بعدشم خودت می گی قدرتمند.  ابزار قدرتمند برای فکر و افکار قدرتمند ساخته شده . اما با تمام این تفاسیر من دیدم کسانی رو اندک  که دارن یک حرکتهایی می زنند.
> 
> بعدشم اینو برای باز 10000000000 توی این سایت می گم  که زبان هدف نیست  زبان یک وسیلست. ادمی که توی فکر کردن  ضعیف باشه و پر ادعا (ایرانی) هر ابزاری که بهش بدی بدتر به ضررش می شه. حالا اگر اون ابزار قوی هم باشه که قویتر بهش صدمه می زنه.


فکر کنم قسمت اعظم حقیقت رو گفتی دوست عزیز اما فکر نکنم همه دلیلش این باشه :متفکر:

----------


## trustmiracle

1- راحتی زبان های دیگر مثل مجموعه دات نت
2- سرعت توسعه بالاتر دات نت
3- تولزهای فراوان
4- نیاز بازار - (خوب وقتی یک شرکت می بینه برنامه ای که با جاوا 6 ماه زمان نیاز داره ولی توی دات نت در دو ماه نوشته میشه خوب مسلما به سراغ جاوا نمیره).

گرایش به دات نت توی ایران به نظر من به خاطر رایگان در اختیار داشتن ابزارها هست. اگر شرکت های ایرانی مجبور بودند یطور مثال ویژوال استودیو را خریداری کنند وضع فرق می کرد. همین یکی از دلایلی هست که بازار به سراغ آن برود.

در ضمن چند وقت پیش یک آمار از محبوبیت زبان ها در سراسر دنیا طی سال های اخیر دیدم که داخل آن محبوبیت جاوا رو به کاهش بود با شیبی تندر نسبت به افزایش محبوبیت C#‎. و چیزی که برام جالب بود رشد محبوبیت objective c بود که خوب احتمالا به خاطر کمبود ابتدایی کاربراش بوده.

----------


## javaphantom

> 1- راحتی زبان های دیگر مثل مجموعه دات نت
> 2- سرعت توسعه بالاتر دات نت
> 3- تولزهای فراوان
> 4- نیاز بازار - (خوب وقتی یک شرکت می بینه برنامه ای که با جاوا 6 ماه زمان نیاز داره ولی توی دات نت در دو ماه نوشته میشه خوب مسلما به سراغ جاوا نمیره).
> 
> گرایش به دات نت توی ایران به نظر من به خاطر رایگان در اختیار داشتن ابزارها هست. اگر شرکت های ایرانی مجبور بودند یطور مثال ویژوال استودیو را خریداری کنند وضع فرق می کرد. همین یکی از دلایلی هست که بازار به سراغ آن برود.
> 
> در ضمن چند وقت پیش یک آمار از محبوبیت زبان ها در سراسر دنیا طی سال های اخیر دیدم که داخل آن محبوبیت جاوا رو به کاهش بود با شیبی تندر نسبت به افزایش محبوبیت C#‎. و چیزی که برام جالب بود رشد محبوبیت objective c بود که خوب احتمالا به خاطر کمبود ابتدایی کاربراش بوده.


برای اثبات گفته هام نقل قول از خودم 


> اگر تو ایران همه می رفتن سمت جاوا باید شک می کردی. اگر کسی با سواد پیدا بکنی باید شک بکنی.


مدیران محترم این بخش خواهشا سانسور نفرمایید.





> 1- راحتی زبان های دیگر مثل مجموعه دات نت


زبان چه ربطی به مجموعه داره. اگر منظورت زبان دات نت هست که کپی مضخرف جاواست به عبارتی کاریکاتور جاواست. اگر جاوا سخته پس #C سخته. مجموعه هم که ما نفمیدم منظورت چیه. چون ربطی به راحتی زبان نداره. زبان ماهیت خودشو داره. 




> 2- سرعت توسعه بالاتر دات نت


لطفا توضیح بدهید منظور از سرعت چیه و بر اساس چه مقیاسی اندازه گرفتید. کیلومتر یا متر بر ثانیه. این بالا بودن چقدر هست؟ اونقدر هست که دیوار صوتی رو بشکونه؟ اصلا این آمار رو از کجا آوردین؟ چند پروژه بزرگ با platform .net انجام دادید؟ با کرنومتر اندازه گرفتنید؟ چند پروژه با platform .not نوشید و اندازه سرعت رو گرفتید.؟ سرعت مطلوب چقدر هست؟





> 3- تولزهای فراوان


این فراوانی چقدر هست؟ که برای دیگر platform ها وجود نداره. تو می دونستی که فقط بیش از ۷۰ تا شرکت IT غول دنیا دارن از  جاوا همایت می کنند که میکروب ساب خودشم بکشه تنونه به پاشون برسه. می دونستی یا نه؟ می دونستی یا نه؟ اون وقت اون شرکتها شعورشون که مثل میکروب ساب نیست که بفهمن ابزار به چه درد می خوره. با فقر و بدبختی و غذاب develop می کنند.




> 4- نیاز بازار - (خوب وقتی یک شرکت می بینه برنامه ای که با جاوا 6 ماه زمان نیاز داره ولی توی دات نت در دو ماه نوشته میشه خوب مسلما به سراغ جاوا نمیره).


دقیقا درست می گی با .net  دو ماه طول می کشه که پروژه رو به گند بکشن با جاوا ۶ ماه. آخه نه انیکه ایران قطب بزرگ IT خاورمیانست. نه انیکه همینطور پروژه هست که تو این مملکت داره با دات نت انجام میشه وسالیانه بالای میلونها دلار داره وارد مملکت می کنه. دقیقا درست می گی که سراغ جاوا رفتن با این سواد و با این مخها که در ایران بسیارند کاریست بسیار ......




> گرایش به دات نت توی ایران به نظر من به خاطر رایگان در اختیار داشتن ابزارها هست. اگر شرکت های ایرانی مجبور بودند یطور مثال ویژوال استودیو را خریداری کنند وضع فرق می کرد. همین یکی از دلایلی هست که بازار به سراغ آن برود.


چون اینجا نظرت رو گفتی و مثل چند نکته قبلی با شک و ترید صحبت کردی من هم گفته شما رو تکمیل می کنم  که اگر windows ی که می خریدم ۲۵۰۰ تومان نبود کلا دیکه هیچ یک از مشکلات بوجود نمی اومد و باعث می شد که این ملت دلال پایتخت نشین و بازارچه نشین متوجه می شدن که IT هجره فرش فروشی حاجی نیست که از پسر به بسر بعدی برسه.




> در ضمن چند وقت پیش یک آمار از محبوبیت زبان ها در سراسر دنیا طی سال های اخیر دیدم که داخل آن محبوبیت جاوا رو به کاهش بود با شیبی تندر نسبت به افزایش محبوبیت C#‎. و چیزی که برام جالب بود رشد محبوبیت objective c بود که خوب احتمالا به خاطر کمبود ابتدایی کاربراش بوده.


درضمن این آمار رو از کجا آوردین؟ لطفا این آمارها رو برای همه بزارین حیفه که ما از دست بدیم.
جالبه که من گشتم یک آمار گیرآوردم که عکس آمار شماست. منتها آمار من سندیت داره.
http://www.tiobe.com/index.php/conte...pci/index.html



نتیجه: همانطور که گفتم  مشکل از زبان یا تکنولوژی نیست. مشکل توهمی هست که ایرانی داره.

دفعه بعدم که می خوای اینجا مطلبی بزاری خواهشا قبلاش یک مطالعه بکن و یا اینکه با یک سری سند و مدرک بیا تا اگرم نقدی یا اختلافی بوجود بیاد به اسناد و مدارکت وارد بشه نه به سواد و خودت

----------


## L u k e

به نظر من .net جا افتاده تو ایران و آسونیشم اینه که همه چیزش معلومه و واسه برنامه نویس ها متوسط و مبتدی این خوبه مثلا یه FrameWOrk داره یه Application Server داره یه Platform داره یه بانک معمولا توش استفاده می شه یه یه یه ....
این واسه اونایی که تازه کارن خوبه ولی واسه اونایی که بارشون می شه از برنامه نویسی و پروژه های بزرگ می نویسن یه محدویت ه توی جاوا می تونی با هر کدوم حال می کنی کار کنی 



یه سوال همین الان واسم پیش آومد 
تا اونجایی که فهمیدم جاوا یه ماشین مجازی پیاده کرده که Binary Code ها رو نسبت به Platform اجرا می کنه و خروجی می ده خوب اینو واسه اینو راه انداخته که مشکل Platform حل بشه و تو همه جا بشه اجراش کرد
حالا .net چرا ماشین مجازی داره ؟ اصلا داره ؟ خوب اونا که فقط قراره روی Windows اجرا شه ؟

----------


## silverfox

بحث رو از حالت منطقیش خارج نکنید دیگه چرا احساسی برخورد می کنید!؟ :پی امکانات IDE خوب...تکنولوژی های پر کاربرد و کار راه انداز...resource های زیاد...در ضمن بحث پول دادن و انجام پروژه که باشه مدیرا از همه با سواد تر و باهوش تر می شن شما شک نکن...

----------


## amirjalili

من javaphantom رو تایید میکنم..
مشکل مخ ایرانی هاست که طلا رو هم بهشون بدی , در کمترین زمان کثافت تحویلت میدن. برنامه نویسی هم جدای از این قضیه نیست. هر چی که اومده تو این مملکت به گند کشیده شده. منتها به گند کشیدن بعضی چیزا سخت تره مثل همین جاوا.. آدم میخواد گند هم بزنه بهتره راحت ترین راه رو برای گند زدن انتخاب کنه..
حیفم میاد اینو نگم که شرکت های نرم افزاری تو ایران هیچ تفاوتی در ماهیت با هجره های فرش فروشی بازار ندارند.

----------


## Diako.Smart

بنازم به خاصیت مستقل از محیطط جاوا جون  :قلب:  :بوس: 
یکی یه دونه نیست ولی یه جورایی باب دله و ...
بایت کد تولید شده ش رو روی ماشین کوکی هم بزاری (اگه پردازنده داشته باشه ) کار خودشو می کنه
با هر زبونی هم قابل جفت و جور شدنه مثل همین HTML یا ASP یا...
خلاصه از هر خط برنامه ش صد جور شگفتی می باره :متعجب:

----------


## franchesco

در کل به یک سری پارامترها میشه اشاره کرد:

1- استفاده معدود از سیستم عاملهای دیگر مثل MAC, LINUX در ایران
2- تحریم شرکت سان علیه ایران
3- تاخیر در تولید ابزار های ویژوالی که کار کار کردن با GUI رو ساده میکنه (آلان چند نوع مختلف و واقعا کامل وجود داره)
4-  عدم وجود پروژهای صنعتی و بزرگ در ایران ! (اکثر پروژه هایی که در حد کلان کار شده با جاوا بوده)

----------


## m.soleimani

سرعت عمل جاوا را نسبت به NET. نگاه کنید آدم خوابش می‌بره تا یه برنامه که با جاوا نوشته شده اجرا بشه

جاوا از سی++ گرفته شد هرچی برنامه نویس سی++ می‌شناسم می‌خندن به جاوا حالا شما می‌گی سی‌شارپ از جاوا گرفته شده!!! می‌گیم خوب ولی انصافن به سرعت رشد سی‌شارپ نگاه کن خواهی فهمید که لقمه دور سر گردوندن مسخرست وقتی شما نیازت هست برای ویندوز بنویسی از سی‌شارپ بهتر پیدا نمی‌کنی « البته اگر قبلن با مادر همه اینا یعنی سی و سی++ آشنا بوده باشی » حالا قصد می‌کنی توی یونیکس‌بیس‌ها بنویسی اوکی از پروژه منو استفاده می‌کنی به همین سادگی پس به درد می‌خورده که حضرات نشستن از روی کدهای مایکروسافت مهندسی معکوس کردن و دارن ارتقا میدن بهش بگذریم که همیشه چند سال عقب خواهد موند و با این سرعت رشد به زودی می‌شه چند ده سال

به نت بینز یه نگاه بنداز بعد یه نگاه هم به ویژوال استدیو بنداز خداییش خودت قضاوت کن

من اگر قصد کلی خودم باشه که یونیکس‌بیس‌ها استفاده کنم پایتون را ترجیح می‌دم اگر هم برای ویندوز بیس‌ها هدفی داشته باشم سی‌شارپ حرف آخر را می‌زنه

دوست عزیز که به احتمال زیاد اپن‌سورسی هستین « به خاطر طرز فکر و نوع تعصب به جاوا عرض کردم » اگر شما فعالیتی در این زمینه داری بنده هم دستی در آتش دارم و به شما می‌گم که اپن‌سورسی‌ها دارن با این نظریات رادیکال خودشون نسبت به بقیه ضعف خودشون را پوشش می‌دن « امیدوارم که بحث تاپیک را منحرف نکرده باشم به هر حال اگر انجام شده عذرخواهی می‌کنم »

در آخر گفته شده که ببینید فلان شرکت‌های بزرگ را که دارن از جاوا استفاده می‌کنن من به شما می‌گم که اون شرکت بزرگی که شما الان داری ازش نام می‌بری زمانی که شروع کرد به استفاده کردن از جاوا شرکت قابل محاسبه‌ای نبود و قول‌های زمان خودشون وابستگی کلی داشتن به سی و سی++ پس به زودی شرکت‌هایی که دارن از تکنولوژهای NET. استفاده می‌کنن تبدیل می‌شن به قول‌های نرم‌افزاری و زبان‌های آینده توسط برنامه نویس‌های این زبان به سخره گرفته می‌شن

موفق باشید./

----------


## trustmiracle

> زبان چه ربطی به مجموعه داره. اگر منظورت زبان دات نت هست که کپی مضخرف  جاواست به عبارتی کاریکاتور جاواست. اگر جاوا سخته پس #C سخته. مجموعه هم  که ما نفمیدم منظورت چیه. چون ربطی به راحتی زبان نداره. زبان ماهیت خودشو  داره.


منظورم از مجموعه همان دات نت بود شما به بزرگیت ببخش





> لطفا توضیح بدهید منظور از سرعت چیه و بر اساس چه مقیاسی اندازه گرفتید. کیلومتر یا متر بر ثانیه


شما یک table را در نظر بگیر که یک ستونش تکست باشه. یک ستون ایمیج، یک ستون کمبو و ... همین یک جدول در جاوا چه قدر طول میکشه نوشته بشه؟ در حالی که با ویژوال استودیو به عنوان یک ابزار راحتی در زمان کمی ساخته میشه. قدرت دیزاین فرم در ویژوال استودیو به مراتب از نت بینز بالاتر هست. بقیه ide ها را ندیدم. خود ide به عنوان یک تولز مهم از نظر بنده است.




> می دونستی که فقط بیش از ۷۰ تا شرکت IT غول دنیا دارن از  جاوا همایت می کنند


حمایت 70 تا غول بزرگ فکر نمی کنم معیار مناسبی برای مقایسه باشه. بحث برسر این بود که چرا جاوا با وجود قدرت فراوانش در ایران کم طرفدار داره. حرف شما زمانی ملاک میشه که بحث سر مقایسه زبان ها باشه.




> دقیقا درست می گی با .net  دو ماه طول می کشه که پروژه رو به گند بکشن با جاوا ۶ ماه


یعنی تمام شرکت هایی که با دات نت کار می کنند گند میزنند به پروژه ها؟ این که ما از یک چیز خوشمان میاد و با آن کار می کنیم دلیلی بر اظهار نظر این گونه در مورد تلاش شرکت های دیگه نیست.





> درضمن این آمار رو از کجا آوردین؟ لطفا این آمارها رو برای همه بزارین حیفه که ما از دست بدیم.


منبع من دقیقا همان منبعی هست که خودتان لینک دادین. ولی شما فقط جدول بالا را نگاه کردین. در انتهای همان صفحه یک چارت هست که اگر دقت کنید کاهش محبوبیت جاوا و افزایش محبوبیت سی شارپ را نمایش میده. (آمار سال های قبل هما نمنبع را هم نگاه کنید. البته اگر در مورد objective c هم اشکالی در حرف های من دیدید).




> دفعه بعدم که می خوای اینجا مطلبی بزاری خواهشا قبلاش یک مطالعه بکن و یا  اینکه با یک سری سند و مدرک بیا تا اگرم نقدی یا اختلافی بوجود بیاد به  اسناد و مدارکت وارد بشه نه به سواد و خودت


من هیچ وقت ادعای سواد نکردم و ایرادی هم نمی بینم که ایرادی به سواد آدم وارد بشه. اگر قرار باشه سواد همه کامل باشه پس بحث و گفتگو برای چی هست؟ ابوعلی سینا با آن عظمت علمی میگه : _آن قدر_ دانستم _که فهمیدم هیچ نمی دانم دیگر ما که جای خود داریم._
من بر خودم عیب نمی بینم که نظری را اعلام کنم که غلط باشه. بلکه بیانش باعث میشه درک من تصحیح و کامل بشه. برای من همین بس که بی طرف  صحبت کردم و چیزهایی که تصور می کردم علت هست را گفتم. برادر عزیر من خودم با j2me کا رمی کنم.

خیلی معذرت می خوام ولی ترس من از این نیست که بر سواد م ایرادی گرفته بشه. ترس من از این هست که ما فرق بحث با جدل را متوجه نشیم. هنوز طرز درست صحبت کردن را یاد نگرفته باشیم. هنوز خود را کامل بدانیم. هنوز به جای رفع عیب دیگران، دیگران را به تمسخر بگیریم. مطمئنا با چنین  برخوردهایی آدم رغبت حضور در این بحث ها را نخواهد داشت.
موفق باشین

----------


## mazdadoost

> سرعت عمل جاوا را نسبت به NET. نگاه کنید آدم خوابش می‌بره تا یه برنامه که با جاوا نوشته شده اجرا بشه
> 
> جاوا از سی++ گرفته شد هرچی برنامه نویس سی++ می‌شناسم می‌خندن به جاوا حالا شما می‌گی سی‌شارپ از جاوا گرفته شده!!! می‌گیم خوب ولی انصافن به سرعت رشد سی‌شارپ نگاه کن خواهی فهمید که لقمه دور سر گردوندن مسخرست وقتی شما نیازت هست برای ویندوز بنویسی از سی‌شارپ بهتر پیدا نمی‌کنی « البته اگر قبلن با مادر همه اینا یعنی سی و سی++ آشنا بوده باشی » حالا قصد می‌کنی توی یونیکس‌بیس‌ها بنویسی اوکی از پروژه منو استفاده می‌کنی به همین سادگی پس به درد می‌خورده که حضرات نشستن از روی کدهای مایکروسافت مهندسی معکوس کردن و دارن ارتقا میدن بهش بگذریم که همیشه چند سال عقب خواهد موند و با این سرعت رشد به زودی می‌شه چند ده سال
> 
> به نت بینز یه نگاه بنداز بعد یه نگاه هم به ویژوال استدیو بنداز خداییش خودت قضاوت کن
> 
> من اگر قصد کلی خودم باشه که یونیکس‌بیس‌ها استفاده کنم پایتون را ترجیح می‌دم اگر هم برای ویندوز بیس‌ها هدفی داشته باشم سی‌شارپ حرف آخر را می‌زنه
> 
> دوست عزیز که به احتمال زیاد اپن‌سورسی هستین « به خاطر طرز فکر و نوع تعصب به جاوا عرض کردم » اگر شما فعالیتی در این زمینه داری بنده هم دستی در آتش دارم و به شما می‌گم که اپن‌سورسی‌ها دارن با این نظریات رادیکال خودشون نسبت به بقیه ضعف خودشون را پوشش می‌دن « امیدوارم که بحث تاپیک را منحرف نکرده باشم به هر حال اگر انجام شده عذرخواهی می‌کنم »
> ...


 1-[سرعت عمل جاوا را نسبت به NET. نگاه کنید آدم خوابش می‌بره تا یه برنامه که با جاوا نوشته شده اجرا بشه] بر اساس چه مدرکی ؟ چه بنچمارکی ؟چه کانتکسی؟چه سیسیتم عاملی ؟کدوم ورژن جاوا یا دات نت؟ وقتی حرفی میزنید اونم به این بزگی باید دلایل خوبی داشته باشید.
2-[جاوا از سی++ گرفته شد هرچی برنامه نویس سی++ می‌شناسم می‌خندن به جاوا حالا شما می‌گی سی‌شارپ از جاوا گرفته شده!!! ] شاید از نظر دستور زبان اینطور باشه.اما هر کدوم دو موجودیت جدا دارند . و اگر CPP میتونست نیاز هایی رو که جاوا تامین میکنه تامین کنه چه دلیلی برای ساخت جاوا بوده؟ اصلا چرا باید از جاوا استفاده بشه وقتی که CPP هست؟
اون به اصطلاح برنامه نویس ها یی هم که فرمودین خیلی بی جا کردن خندیدن! چون اولا از ماجرا بی خبرند/ثانیا با این اوصاف میتونند به n زبان دیگه بخندن !  که بعید میدونم اصلان چنین برنامه نویس خاله زنک ناشی   
وجود داشته باشه که اگر هم باشه خودش اسمشو برنامه نویس گذاشته.
3-[می‌گیم خوب ولی انصافن به سرعت رشد سی‌شارپ نگاه کن خواهی فهمید که لقمه دور سر گردوندن مسخرست وقتی شما نیازت هست برای ویندوز بنویسی از سی‌شارپ بهتر پیدا نمی‌کنی « البته اگر قبلن با مادر همه اینا یعنی سی و سی++ آشنا بوده باشی »]
سرعت رشد #C?کدوم رشد!؟ چه مفهوم جدید ی به جامعه برنامه نویسی داده!چه ابزاری که بقیه ندارند چه  
دستور زبانی که باعث بشه من انتخابش کنم یا هر کس دیگه ای! فراوان ؟ خوب مگه بقیه زبان ها مثل لاکپشت دارند حرکت میکنند.یا اصلا شما مرز بین C#‎ به عنوان زبان و جاوا به شکل زبان + پلت فرم رعایت کردی که از سرعت زبان C#‎ حرف میزنید.!!!اصلا کرده که کرده! خوب کرده تا هر آنکس که نتوان دید!قبول! واسه خودش کرده.
منه مدیر پروژه وقتی میام یه برنامه بنویسم به این سرعت رشد نگاه نمیکنم که ! به خیلی چیز های دیگه نگاه میکنم .نگاه میکنم که خوب چه نرم افزاری خاهم ساخت؟روی چه سخت افزاری؟ روی چه سیستم عاملی ؟با چه تعداد توسعه دهنده؟ اگر متوجه بشم که سخت افزار مورد نظرم از ویندوز حمایت نمیکنه(که زیاد پیش میاد در سخت افزار های سرور!) یا اگه بکنه باید چند برابر هزینه پروژه ساحب کار خرج لایسنس ویندوز سرور بکنه با کلی محدودیت و باز هم کلاینت های ویندوزی که لایسن میخواد بازم احتمال اینکه کارفرما 
کلا از خیر اسم مایکروسافت بگذره زیاده!تازه هزینه های ابزار های برنامه نویسی مایکروسافت و دیتابیس ماکروسافت خرج کنه که بماند! بذار یه مثال براتون بزنم .
الان تو کنسول وار بین PS3 و XBOX 360 توی ایران XBOX ها میزدنند تو سر Ps3 دار ها که بعله آدم چرا بره واسه یه بازی 70 تا 80 هزار تومان بده .و ps3 دار ها از جمله معدود افرادی بوددن در ایران که تعم کپی رایت رو کشیده بودن تا این اواخر که قفل ps3 شکست.
پس بدونید که همین مجانی بودن و متنوع بودن ابزار های open source جاوا و پلت فرمش به تنهایی دلیلی بر ترجیح دادن جاوا بر سایرینه که این بحث من نیست .در ایران هم اگر بخواهید پول دربیارید یه راه پاکش صدور که در اون صورت هزینه های لایسنس رو باید به مشترینتون تحمیل کنید آیا حاضر میشن هزینه کنند وقتی گزینه های ارزانتر-قویتر-پایدار تر-امتحان پس داده تر -دارای ساپورتر بیشتر .... رو پیش رو دارند!

4-[حالا قصد می‌کنی توی یونیکس‌بیس‌ها بنویسی اوکی از پروژه منو استفاده می‌کنی به همین سادگی پس به درد می‌خورده که حضرات نشستن از روی کدهای مایکروسافت مهندسی معکوس کردن و دارن ارتقا میدن بهش بگذریم که همیشه چند سال عقب خواهد موند و با این سرعت رشد به زودی می‌شه چند ده سال] 
خلاصه بگم : به همین سادگی کل پلت فرم یونیکس زی دست برنامه نویس Monoست! تحت چه حمایتی!اگر  Mono رو حتی یک پلت فرم کامل دات نت برای Linux در نظر بگیریم که نیست اونوقت چطور بییم و پروژه ای رو بر اساس چیزی طرح ریزی کنیم که مورد حمایت بایای دات نت یعنی  مایکروساف نیست!با طناب کی بریم تو چاه خودمون رو دار بزنیم!؟ باقیشم از عقب موندن گه گفتی و ...
5-[ه نت بینز یه نگاه بنداز بعد یه نگاه هم به ویژوال استدیو بنداز خداییش خودت قضاوت کن]
قضاوت میکنم!شما یک نرم افزار چتد ده هزاری که کلی برنامه نویس و تیم توسعه پورشه سوار داره رو با یک پروژه اپن سورس مجانی مقایسه میکنید !1000 برنامه نویس مثلا در مقابل 100 تا!1000 انالیزور و متخصص در مقابل 10 تا! تازه گروه اول شکم سیر دوم آزاد! این مقایسه مقایسه یک برنامه نویس نیست!منطق ذهنی یک برنامه نویس اجازه چنین چیزی رو نمیده! از کجا نه معلوم که اگه این همه پول و وقت و استعداد رو توی netbeans نمی ریختن شما الان واسش رگتو نمیزدی! مقایسه دو محیط توسعه رو با این شکل غلط در مقایسه دو پلت فرم و زبان اوردن کلا از بیخ غلطه!
6-[ن اگر قصد کلی خودم باشه که یونیکس‌بیس‌ها استفاده کنم پایتون را ترجیح می‌دم اگر هم برای ویندوز بیس‌ها هدفی داشته باشم سی‌شارپ حرف آخر را می‌زنه
 ]
اینم داستانش مثل mono میشه!با این تفاوت که در اینجا لاقل پشتیبانی جامعه تجاری open source پشت شماست . در مقایسه با پشتیبانی تجاری mono خیلی بهتر ولی خوب حالا ویژگی های مجانی جاوا رو بزرگی جامعشو طیف گسترده ابزار ها دیتا بیس ها اپلیکشن سرور ها ماشین ها مجازی تست شده وووووووو رو ببینید و ....
7-[در آخر گفته شده که ببینید فلان شرکت‌های بزرگ را که دارن از جاوا استفاده می‌کنن من به شما می‌گم که اون شرکت بزرگی که شما الان داری ازش نام می‌بری زمانی که شروع کرد به استفاده کردن از جاوا شرکت قابل محاسبه‌ای نبود و قول‌های زمان خودشون وابستگی کلی داشتن به سی و سی++ پس به زودی شرکت‌هایی که دارن از تکنولوژهای NET. استفاده می‌کنن تبدیل می‌شن به قول‌های نرم‌افزاری و زبان‌های آینده توسط برنامه نویس‌های این زبان به سخره گرفته می‌شن]
اگر گرایش های شرکت های بزرگی مثل Oracle-که داره در تمام ابزار هاش و محصولاتش از java استفاده میکنه google با زیر ساخت های جاواش اندرویذش که کلی برنامه نویس جدید جاوا رو به سمت خودش میکشونه و sap-ibm وووووووو رو به حساب نمی آورید در آخر باید بگویم شما در بهترین حالت ملاحظه نمیکنید!

این جوابیه من نه به شما بلکه به بقیه کسانی هست که چنین برداشت هایی را به تاپیک های اینچنینی تزریق میکنند. سوال کننده اصلی هم میتواند به سوال خود در میان خطوط من برسد.

----------


## m.soleimani

> منه مدیر پروژه وقتی میام یه برنامه بنویسم به این سرعت رشد نگاه نمیکنم که ! به خیلی چیز های دیگه نگاه میکنم


مثلن شمای مدیر پروژه میای به چی نگاه می‌کنی؟ من اگر تکنولوژی‌های وابسته به NET. را بپذیرم میام 15 تا برنامه نویس خبره سی‌شارپ 10 تا برنامه نویس وبی و 5 تا برنامه نویس خبره آیرون پایتون را کنار هم جمع می‌کنم و یه پروژه را می‌سپرم دستشون « توی متن خودتون از پلت فرم جاوا گفتید این از بزرگترین مزیت‌های NET. هست » حالا شما بیان 100 تا برنامه نویس جاوا جمع کنید با این وضع سراسر ادعا توی کشور ما ببینید از اینا 10 , 15 تا برنامه نویس به حق خبره هستن و بقیه برای همین تعصبات دوآتشه شدن برنامه نویس جاوا حالا شما استاد ما کدوم تیم قدرت عمل بیشتری داره یا امکان استفاده از همه امکانات و نخبه‌های موجود را داره رشد کدوم یک از این گروه‌ها بیشتر هست ؟ بازار کار بزرگ و کوچیک نمی‌شناسه بهترین نتیجه در کمترین زمان و با کمترین هزینه گزینه برنده هست.




> اگر CPP میتونست نیاز هایی رو که جاوا تامین میکنه تامین کنه چه دلیلی برای ساخت جاوا بوده؟ اصلا چرا باید از جاوا استفاده بشه وقتی که CPP هست؟


با این موافق هستم و هیچ بحثی درش نیست و نظرم این هست که اگر جاوا برای برنامه نویسی مناسب بود این همه هزینه برای ایجاد یه زبان جدید نمی‌شد چون جدا از بعضی تعصبات مایکروسافت به هیچ وجه به این بحث‌ها بسنده نمی‌کرد و سرمایه‌گذاری کلانی در این زمینه نمی‌کرد اگر امکان شکستی حتی چند درصد توش بود




> خوب کرده تا هر آنکس که نتوان دید!قبول! واسه خودش کرده.





> خیلی بی جا کردن خندیدن!


دوست عزیز ادبیات چاله میدون مناسب یه مدیر نیست هر جا و به هر شکلی. دوست عزیز توی نت من آنم که رستم بود پهلوان از خوردن آب هم راحت‌تر هست. اون افرادی که به شما مجوز مدیریت دادن انتظار داشتن که شن سایت را نگه دارین شما داری بحث می‌کنی اگر خیلی دوست داری به این سبک با هم بحث کنیم خیلی راحت بیا توی مسنجر تا یه چت مفصل بکنیم دو سالی هست چت نکردم اوکی




> در ایران هم اگر بخواهید پول دربیارید یه راه پاکش صدور که در اون صورت هزینه های لایسنس رو باید به مشترینتون تحمیل کنید آیا حاضر میشن هزینه کنند وقتی گزینه های ارزانتر-قویتر-پایدار تر-امتحان پس داده تر -دارای ساپورتر بیشتر .... رو پیش رو دارند!


راه پاکش که با این وضع تحریم‌ها تقریبن که نه صد در صد بسته این یک
وقتی موضوع صدور پیش بیاد که با ارقام ثبت شده برای یه پروژه سفارش شده با یورو و دلار خریدن چندتا لایسنس مثل خریدن چندتا شکلات توی ایران هست این دو
ارزان‌تر قابل قبوله 
قویتر و پایدارتر!!! به قول خودتون با کدوم معیار؟ با چه متری؟

از نظر ساپورت که قربونت برم ربطی به لایسنس و پلت فرمش نداره شرکت شما طراح هست و ساپورت کننده هم شرکت شما یا حمایت کننده مالی‌ شماست « شما که مدیر پروژه هستی دیگه چرا! » توجه کنید بحث کلی نیست در مورد پروژه صدور هست که فرمودین 




> خلاصه بگم : به همین سادگی کل پلت فرم یونیکس زی دست برنامه نویس Monoست! تحت چه حمایتی!اگر Mono رو حتی یک پلت فرم کامل دات نت برای Linux در نظر بگیریم که نیست اونوقت چطور بییم و پروژه ای رو بر اساس چیزی طرح ریزی کنیم که مورد حمایت بایای دات نت یعنی مایکروساف نیست!با طناب کی بریم تو چاه خودمون رو دار بزنیم!؟ باقیشم از عقب موندن گه گفتی و ...


با کلمات بازی نکنید خودتون هم به خوبی متوجه شدین که منظور این بود که به اون‌هایی که می‌گن سی‌شارپ فقط برای ویندوز هست جواب داده باشم نشون به این نشون که اینو بعدش نوشتم 



> من اگر قصد کلی خودم باشه که یونیکس‌بیس‌ها استفاده کنم پایتون را ترجیح می‌دم اگر هم برای ویندوز بیس‌ها هدفی داشته باشم سی‌شارپ حرف آخر را می‌زنه





> قضاوت میکنم!شما یک نرم افزار چتد ده هزاری که کلی برنامه نویس و تیم توسعه پورشه سوار داره رو با یک پروژه اپن سورس مجانی مقایسه میکنید !1000 برنامه نویس مثلا در مقابل 100 تا!1000 انالیزور و متخصص در مقابل 10 تا! تازه گروه اول شکم سیر دوم آزاد! این مقایسه مقایسه یک برنامه نویس نیست!منطق ذهنی یک برنامه نویس اجازه چنین چیزی رو نمیده! از کجا نه معلوم که اگه این همه پول و وقت و استعداد رو توی netbeans نمی ریختن شما الان واسش رگتو نمیزدی! مقایسه دو محیط توسعه رو با این شکل غلط در مقایسه دو پلت فرم و زبان اوردن کلا از بیخ غلطه!


خوب که چی « به قول قدیمی‌ها اگر را کاشتن در نیومد » از فردا اعلامیه می‌دیم که پورشه سوارهای مایکروسافت برن پیکان بخرن و هفته‌ای دو روز هم برای هم دردی با برنامه‌نویس‌های نت بینز روزه بگیرن والا. چرا واسه چیزی که با ارزش هست رگم را نزنم مقایسه پلت‌فرم‌ها رو هم که همون اول این پست با مثال شروع یه پروژه به شما گفتم 




> اینم داستانش مثل mono میشه!با این تفاوت که در اینجا لاقل پشتیبانی جامعه تجاری open source پشت شماست . در مقایسه با پشتیبانی تجاری mono خیلی بهتر ولی خوب حالا ویژگی های مجانی جاوا رو بزرگی جامعشو طیف گسترده ابزار ها دیتا بیس ها اپلیکشن سرور ها ماشین ها مجازی تست شده وووووووو رو ببینید و ....


از کفر من تا دین تو راهی به جز تردید نیست ------ دلخوش به فانوسم نکن این‌جا مگر خورشید نیست




> اگر گرایش های شرکت های بزرگی مثل Oracle-که داره در تمام ابزار هاش و محصولاتش از java استفاده میکنه google با زیر ساخت های جاواش اندرویذش که کلی برنامه نویس جدید جاوا رو به سمت خودش میکشونه و sap-ibm وووووووو رو به حساب نمی آورید در آخر باید بگویم شما در بهترین حالت ملاحظه نمیکنید!


امیدوارم اوراکل اگر لطفی می‌کنه واسه MySql بکنه فعلن که همه ازش شاکی شدن

http://yazdlug.org/forum/index.php?a...e;topic=1066.0

در مورد ملاحضه کردن ما هم شکی نیست که ما هم با سلایق خودمون نگاه می‌کنیم که مطمئنن اجازه نمی‌ده همه چیز را ببینیم




> این جوابیه من نه به شما بلکه به بقیه کسانی هست که چنین برداشت هایی را به تاپیک های اینچنینی تزریق میکنند. سوال کننده اصلی هم میتواند به سوال خود در میان خطوط من برسد.


من بر خلاف شما نتیجه گیری را برای دوستان می‌گذارم هر کس با دیدگاه خودش و کاملن آزاد نتیجه خودش را خواهد گرفت موفق باشید./

----------


## mazdadoost

> دوست عزیز ادبیات چاله میدون مناسب یه مدیر نیست هر جا و به هر شکلی. دوست عزیز توی نت من آنم که رستم بود پهلوان از خوردن آب هم راحت‌تر هست. اون افرادی که به شما مجوز مدیریت دادن انتظار داشتن که شن سایت را نگه دارین شما داری بحث می‌کنی اگر خیلی دوست داری به این سبک با هم بحث کنیم خیلی راحت بیا توی مسنجر تا یه چت مفصل بکنیم دو سالی هست چت نکردم اوکی


ادبیات چاله میدون!!!!شما تو این مملکت زندگی می کنید!!!! 
من معتقدم مودب بودم/و قضاوت میشه!
اما شما ادعاش رو هم دارید.(جاشم میشناسید!)
به هر حال شما و من اولین افرادی نیستیم که با هم سر مسئله ای توافق ندارند! چنانچه به کنه مطالبی که من گفتم فکر میکردید شاید میتونستید استفاده ای ببرید.
اما این کاملا به شما بستگی داره.
موفق باشید.

----------


## m.soleimani

> اما شما ادعاش رو هم دارید.(جاشم میشناسید!)


چرا که نه اگر چیزی وجود داره برای استفاده ساختنش ولی من درک می‌کنم کجا باید بیانش کنم 




> چنانچه به کنه مطالبی که من گفتم فکر میکردید شاید میتونستید استفاده ای ببرید.


دست گلتون درد نکنه من که کلن استفاده بردم 

اینم یه نمونه بی‌طرف تا حد امکان برای دوستان هم خوب نوشته برای هر دو و هم بد به نسبت جامع هم نوشته 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compari...Sharp_and_Java

موفق باشید./

----------


## mpmsoft

با رونق گرفتن نرم افزارهای مبتنی بر وب ، جاوا یا asp یا php دیگر مهم نیست
اینکه با جاوا یه پروژه رو 6 ماهه می بندن با asp 2 ماهه من قبول ندارم.تحلیل درست سیستم و مشخص شدن چهارچوب نرم افزار مشخص می کنه پروژه چقدر طول می کشه
یه مثال می زنم
فرض کنید یک نرم افزاری با هر زبانی نوشتید و متناسب با نیازها بانک اطلاعاتی خود را ساخته اید ناگهان مشتری درخواست یک گزارشی از شما می کنه که در زمان تحلیل بهش فکر نکرده بودید و ساختار بانک اطلاعاتی شما جوابگوی چنین نیازی نیست حالا چه جاوا باشه چه هر زبان دیگه پروژه شما عقب میافته
در کل من فکر می کنم دلیل محبوبیت جاوا در کشور های دیگه رایگان بودن و همچنین open source بودن اون هست.

----------


## mazdadoost

> دست گلتون درد نکنه من که کلن استفاده بردم


قابلی نداره .

----------


## javaphantom

> سرعت عمل جاوا را نسبت به NET. نگاه کنید آدم خوابش می‌بره تا یه برنامه که با جاوا نوشته شده اجرا بشه
> 
> جاوا از سی++ گرفته شد هرچی برنامه نویس سی++ می‌شناسم می‌خندن به جاوا حالا شما می‌گی سی‌شارپ از جاوا گرفته شده!!! می‌گیم خوب ولی انصافن به سرعت رشد سی‌شارپ نگاه کن خواهی فهمید که لقمه دور سر گردوندن مسخرست وقتی شما نیازت هست برای ویندوز بنویسی از سی‌شارپ بهتر پیدا نمی‌کنی « البته اگر قبلن با مادر همه اینا یعنی سی و سی++ آشنا بوده باشی » حالا قصد می‌کنی توی یونیکس‌بیس‌ها بنویسی اوکی از پروژه منو استفاده می‌کنی به همین سادگی پس به درد می‌خورده که حضرات نشستن از روی کدهای مایکروسافت مهندسی معکوس کردن و دارن ارتقا میدن بهش بگذریم که همیشه چند سال عقب خواهد موند و با این سرعت رشد به زودی می‌شه چند ده سال
> 
> به نت بینز یه نگاه بنداز بعد یه نگاه هم به ویژوال استدیو بنداز خداییش خودت قضاوت کن
> 
> من اگر قصد کلی خودم باشه که یونیکس‌بیس‌ها استفاده کنم پایتون را ترجیح می‌دم اگر هم برای ویندوز بیس‌ها هدفی داشته باشم سی‌شارپ حرف آخر را می‌زنه
> 
> دوست عزیز که به احتمال زیاد اپن‌سورسی هستین « به خاطر طرز فکر و نوع تعصب به جاوا عرض کردم » اگر شما فعالیتی در این زمینه داری بنده هم دستی در آتش دارم و به شما می‌گم که اپن‌سورسی‌ها دارن با این نظریات رادیکال خودشون نسبت به بقیه ضعف خودشون را پوشش می‌دن « امیدوارم که بحث تاپیک را منحرف نکرده باشم به هر حال اگر انجام شده عذرخواهی می‌کنم »
> ...



@m.soleimani



> سرعت عمل جاوا را نسبت به NET. نگاه کنید آدم خوابش می‌بره تا یه برنامه که با جاوا نوشته شده اجرا بشه


به به بازم بحث شیرین سرعت. مهندس من 1000 بار مطرح کردم این مشکل رو من می خوام بدونم وقتی صحبت از سرعت می کنی. سرعت مطلوب برای شما چیه.؟ مدت زمانی که شما خوابت می بره؟ یا اینکه مدت زمانی که شما در آستانه خواب بسر می برید؟ واحد این سرعت رو شما چی در نظر می گیری.؟ کلیومتر بر خواب یا چیزه دیگه ؟  این تست سرعت رو رو کدوم سخت افزار گرفتین؟ اون کد زیبا و دلفریبی که زدین جه جور refactor شده؟
سرعت بالا یعنی چقدر؟ سرعت پایین چقدر؟ فرمول محاسبه سرعت رو هم به من بگین من می خوام بدونم؟
هر چند می دونم این بحث خنده داره ولی دوست دارم.

@m.soleimani



> جاوا از سی++ گرفته شد هرچی برنامه نویس سی++ می‌شناسم می‌خندن به جاوا حالا شما می‌گی سی‌شارپ از جاوا گرفته شده!!!


علی مادربزرگ ممده. ممدم خواهرزاده حسین. خوده حسین خواهرزاده حسن حالا حسن چه نسبتی با مریم داره؟

این از این گرفته شده  اون ا ز این گرفته شده یعنی چی> اینکه گرامر زبان یا همون sysntax مثل c هست خوب برای اینکه کسانی این زبان رو برای اولین با ر طراحی کردن که خودشون با c کار می کردن. ولی نوع نگرش  و نوع طراحی این زبان کاملا متفاوت هست. این که این زبان کاملا object oriented هست و C++‎ نیست و خیلی از مفاهیمی که C++‎ اشتباه و با کنترل خطای developer داشت رو در جاوا نمی بینی. وجود مدیریت حافظه و بحث Optimizer در دل JVM و استفاده از تکنولوژی و در گیر نکردن فکر developer برا ی مدیریت یک سری چیزهای سخت و کلی مطلب دیگه هست که من اینحا جاش نیست. 

این رو بدون که #C بعد از جاوا اومد و  از لحاظ مفهوم تمام مفاهیم جاوا رو از لحاظ یک زبان object oriented داره پوشش می ده. دنیا می دونه میکروب ساب  مقلده از اون windows ش گرفته تا بقیه محصولات داغونش. اینم به نظر من بد نیست. یک نوع روش هست. در اینجا جای بحث در موردش نیست.

حالا اینکه این دوستان ++C کار به جاوا می خندن به خندن تا دنیا بهشون بخنده. حتما اونایی هم که assembly بلدن باید به ++C بخندن. اصلا همه بیاییم بهم بخندیم تا دنیا بهمون بخنده. :قهقهه:  اینم شد مدرک و دلیل مهندس. می گم ایرانی توهم داره می گین نه؟ حالا اونا کی هستن و چی هستن من کاری ندارم یا اینکه اصلا چقدر با جاوا کار کردن رو هم کاری ندارم. ولی واقعا این مدرک و سند که شما اینجا در مورد می نویسی؟ زشته بده.

@m.soleimani



> خوب ولی انصافن به سرعت رشد سی‌شارپ نگاه کن خواهی فهمید که لقمه دور سر گردوندن مسخرست وقتی شما نیازت هست برای ویندوز بنویسی از سی‌شارپ بهتر پیدا نمی‌کنی


بله بله بله. ماشالله بزرگ شدن. قد کشیدن. رشد و نموی که  می کنه بقول خودت بدرد همون windows می خوره  :قهقهه:   anti virus برای ویندوزت یادت نره  :قهقهه: 

@m.soleimani



> « البته اگر قبلن با مادر همه اینا یعنی سی و سی++ آشنا بوده باشی »


ابن حرفها خیلی زشت. من در مورد این موضوع وارد بحث نمی شم.

@m.soleimani



> به نت بینز یه نگاه بنداز بعد یه نگاه هم به ویژوال استدیو بنداز خداییش خودت قضاوت کن


netbeans هزار برابر بهتر از اون ویژوال استدیو هست. برای اینکه فقط یک برتریش و بگم اینکه open source هست. هیچ وقت نمی میره. فردا میکروب کله بشه این ویژوال چه بلایی سرش می آید؟ چه بلایی سر جماعت بیلی پرست می یاد.؟ اون که پولش رو درآورد رفت. :قهقهه: 

@m.soleimani



> من اگر قصد کلی خودم باشه که یونیکس‌بیس‌ها استفاده کنم پایتون را ترجیح می‌دم اگر هم برای ویندوز بیس‌ها هدفی داشته باشم سی‌شارپ حرف آخر را می‌زنه


خوب کاری می کنی حالا مگه ما یا کسی توی این فروم یا جای دیگه گفته شما حق نداری این کار رو بکنی.
شما بنویس با basic بنویس. شما بنویس با ++C بنویس. راستی دوران desktop application توی دنیای مدرن تمام شده هرچند اینجا هنوز تو 1000 سال پیش گیر کردن و تمام هم وغم اینکه برای ویندوز برنامه بنویسن.
دنیای کوچیک ماله آدامه کوچیکه. قصد جسارت به کسی نداشتم فقط نظرم رو گفتم.

@m.soleimani



> دوست عزیز که به احتمال زیاد اپن‌سورسی هستین « به خاطر طرز فکر و نوع تعصب به جاوا عرض کردم » اگر شما فعالیتی در این زمینه داری بنده هم دستی در آتش دارم و به شما می‌گم که اپن‌سورسی‌ها دارن با این نظریات رادیکال خودشون نسبت به بقیه ضعف خودشون را پوشش می‌دن « امیدوارم که بحث تاپیک را منحرف نکرده باشم به هر حال اگر انجام شده عذرخواهی می‌کنم »


شما که دستی هم در آتش دارید خواهشن به دنیای open source ها یک ایمل بزنید و تجربیات گرانبهاتون رو برای اون هام بیان کنید و تا اینکه قومی رو از سرگردونی و این راه خطایی که دارن می رن برهانی که التبه خداون قادر و تواناست.

@m.soleimani



> در آخر گفته شده که ببینید فلان شرکت‌های بزرگ را که دارن از جاوا استفاده می‌کنن من به شما می‌گم که اون شرکت بزرگی که شما الان داری ازش نام می‌بری زمانی که شروع کرد به استفاده کردن از جاوا شرکت قابل محاسبه‌ای نبود و قول‌های زمان خودشون وابستگی کلی داشتن به سی و سی++


من نمی دونم کودوم شرکت رو می گین؟!!!؟؟!!

@m.soleimani



> پس به زودی شرکت‌هایی که دارن از تکنولوژهای NET. استفاده می‌کنن تبدیل می‌شن به قول‌های نرم‌افزاری و زبان‌های آینده توسط برنامه نویس‌های این زبان به سخره گرفته می‌شن


نتیجه گیری آخرت از همشون بهتر بود. ختم کلام رو گفتی.

@trustmiracle



> منظورم از مجموعه همان دات نت بود شما به بزرگیت ببخش


من کوچیک شمام هستم. من فقط می خواستم بدونم که دایره صحبت تا کجا هست. همین ببخشید که جسارت کردم سوال کردم.

@trustmiracle



> شما یک table را در نظر بگیر که یک ستونش تکست باشه. یک ستون ایمیج، یک ستون کمبو و ... همین یک جدول در جاوا چه قدر طول میکشه نوشته بشه؟ در حالی که با ویژوال استودیو به عنوان یک ابزار راحتی در زمان کمی ساخته میشه. قدرت دیزاین فرم در ویژوال استودیو به مراتب از نت بینز بالاتر هست. بقیه ide ها را ندیدم. خود ide به عنوان یک تولز مهم از نظر بنده است.



در مورد اینم خجالت می کشم حرفی بزنم. اگر معیار شما از زبان و کارایی آن این چیزاهست که دیگه من گفتم حرفی ندارم. اگر بلد نستی با یک کامپونت کار کنی و تا حالا کار نکردی که اصلا دیگه اینم جای بحث نداره.
در جوابت یک کلام می گم نه خیلی راحتر از اون چیزی که فکر می کنی می تونی با همون کامپونت کار کنی. شما تجربه کار با این کامپونت در جاوا کم بوده.

@trustmiracle



> حمایت 70 تا غول بزرگ فکر نمی کنم معیار مناسبی برای مقایسه باشه.


70 تا کمش بود که من گفتم. ببین دوست عزیز دنیا بی کار نیست و پول نفت و یا مفت نداره که بیاد روی چیزی سرمایه گذاری کنه. اونجا فقط همون اوراکلش اندازه یک استادیوم آزادی بیشتر کارمند داره . پس بدون اگر می یان از یک چیزی پشتیانی می کننم و اونم این همه پول خرجش می کنن یک دلیلی داره.

@trustmiracle



> چرا جاوا با وجود قدرت فراوانش در ایران کم طرفدار داره. حرف شما زمانی ملاک میشه که بحث سر مقایسه زبان ها باشه.



زبان یک ابزاره چرا کم یا زیاد مصرف می شه خیلی دلایل هست. توی ایران هیچ آمار دقیقی از اینکه چند پروژه موفق داریم یا نا موافق نیست. هیچ آمار دقیقی  از اینکه چقدر پروژه تعریف می شه هم نیست. چقدر بوجه گذاشته می شه هم نسیت. کلا تو ایران چیزی به عنوان IT نیست. من در پست قبلیم بهت گفتم هند چه جوری داره از IT پول در می یاره. ما اینکه درگیر این هستم که چه جوری وارد facebook بشیم.
خانه از پایبست خراب است مهندس. .


@trustmiracle



> یعنی تمام شرکت هایی که با دات نت کار می کنند گند میزنند به پروژه ها؟ این که ما از یک چیز خوشمان میاد و با آن کار می کنیم دلیلی بر اظهار نظر این گونه در مورد تلاش شرکت های دیگه نیست.


نه فقط دات نت بلکه هر تکنولوژی و زبان دیگه ای که فکرش رو می کنی. یک آمار نشون بده به من که کیفیت نرم افزاری موجود در بازار ایران جلب رضایت مشتری رو داره یا اینکه از لحاظ کمیت داره به بازار سرویس می ده.
یا اینکه مشابه خارجیش داره رقابت می کنه اونم تو ایران نه تازه تو دنیا.  اونایی که داره می بینی توی بازار همه bug هستند که نه بوجود می یان نه از بین می رن بلکه از محصولی به محصوله دیگه منتقل می شن.
اگر بیشتر بخوای می تونم برات مثال بیشترم بزنم. برنامه حسابدری هلو هم مشکلات خودش رو داره که من در موردش بحث نمی کنم.

@trustmiracle



> . در انتهای همان صفحه یک چارت هست که اگر دقت کنید کاهش محبوبیت جاوا و افزایش محبوبیت سی شارپ را نمایش میده


اگر منظورتون این سایت http://www.tiobe.com/index.php/conte...pci/index.html
من چیزه دیگه ای می بینم. قضاوت و دید دقیقتر رو می زارم به عهده باقی بی نندگان.

@trustmiracle



> من هیچ وقت ادعای سواد نکردم و ایرادی هم نمی بینم که ایرادی به سواد آدم وارد بشه. اگر قرار باشه سواد همه کامل باشه پس بحث و گفتگو برای چی هست؟ ابوعلی سینا با آن عظمت علمی میگه : آن قدر دانستم که فهمیدم هیچ نمی دانم دیگر ما که جای خود داریم.


بحث گفتگو بکنید ولی با دلیل و مدرک و یک منطق و سواد. اینکه سرعت فلا زبان بیشتر از فلان زبانه این یعنی اینکه شما قبل از اینکه وارد بحث و گفتگو بشید مطالعه کنید. مثل این می مونه که الان من برم تو سایت پزشکان بعد در مورد یک تومور سرطان بشینم بحث و گفتگو کنم. ابوعلی سینا هم مرد رفت پی کارش.

@trustmiracle



> . برای من همین بس که بی طرف صحبت کردم و چیزهایی که تصور می کردم علت هست را گفتم.


تصورات شما   تصورات شما هستند ولی دنیای واقعی چیزه دیگه ای هست . البته دنیای واقعی که من می بینم. و این واقعیت محض نیست.

@trustmiracle



> ترس من از این هست که ما فرق بحث با جدل را متوجه نشیم. هنوز طرز درست صحبت کردن را یاد نگرفته باشیم.


این سایت اخلاق نیست. طرز صحبت کردن من ممکنه از لحاظ ادبیات و فرهنگی و هر چی که میخوای فکر کنی یک توهین به شما حساب بشه. از طرفی نوشتن یک سری نظریات بی پایه و بی اساس و نشون دادن اونها بعنوان سند و مدرک به دیگران هم از نظر من توهین حساب می شه. 

@trustmiracle



> هنوز خود را کامل بدانیم. هنوز به جای رفع عیب دیگران، دیگران را به تمسخر بگیریم. مطمئنا با چنین برخوردهایی آدم رغبت حضور در این بحث ها را نخواهد داشت.


من رفتار خودمو تایید نمی کنم. کلا اصلا به رفتار و کردار کسی کاری ندارم که بخوام تایید کنم یا نکنم. شما توی این فروم چه بیایی چه نییایی به حساب من نه پولی وارد می شه نه کم میشه. خود دانی.  اگر با من مشگل داری چرا از کلا بحث خارج می شی. جواب منو نده. فکر کن چیزی ننوشتم. :خجالت:  من شما رو مسخره نکردم. آره تند رفتار کردم قبول دارم. عذر می خوام.

@m.soleimani



> مثلن شمای مدیر پروژه میای به چی نگاه می‌کنی؟


هیچ وقت شما رو تو پروژه ام راه نمی دادم.

@m.soleimani



> من اگر تکنولوژی‌های وابسته به NET. را بپذیرم میام 15 تا برنامه نویس خبره سی‌شارپ 10 تا برنامه نویس وبی و 5 تا برنامه نویس خبره آیرون پایتون را کنار هم جمع می‌کنم و یه پروژه را می‌سپرم دستشون « توی متن خودتون از پلت فرم جاوا گفتید این از بزرگترین مزیت‌های NET. هست »


من متوجه نشد جمله مشکل داره. ولی فکر کنم یک 4 تا VB کار هم کنارشون باشه کار از محکم کار عیب نمی کنه.

@m.soleimani



> حالا شما بیان 100 تا برنامه نویس جاوا جمع کنید با این وضع سراسر ادعا توی کشور ما ببینید از اینا 10 , 15 تا برنامه نویس به حق خبره هستن و بقیه برای همین تعصبات دوآتشه شدن برنامه نویس جاوا حالا شما استاد ما کدوم تیم قدرت عمل بیشتری داره یا امکان استفاده از همه امکانات و نخبه‌های موجود را داره رشد کدوم یک از این گروه‌ها بیشتر هست ؟


تیمی قدرت عمل بیشتری داره که دانش بیشتری داشته باشه. تیمی قدرت عمل بیشتری داره که بتون این دانش رو تو کل تیم منتشر کنه. تبم قدرت عمل بیشتری داره که پول بیشتر و امنیت روانی و شغلی داشته باشه. تیمی قدرت عمل بیشتری داره که از ابزارها و زبانی که استفاده می کنه دانش کافی داشته باشه و همه تیم در یک حد دانش برای استفاده از اون ابزارها و زبان رو داشته باشن. تیم قدرت عمل بیشتری داره که همکاری بیشتری توی اون باشه.

وقتی می گم IT شده هجره فرش فوروشا بعضی ها بهشون بر می خوره. مگه چلوکبابی هست که 5 تا دات نت بیاری سه تا دلفی بیاری یک ماست اضافم روش. شما کجا کار می کنی؟ کجا بودی که دیدی اینطوری کار می کنن. تعصب چیه که می گی. توی جملات بالای من در مورد تیم قدرت مند صحبتی از تکنولوژی خاصی شده؟ صحبت زبان خاصی شده؟ تعصب چیه. مشکل شما اینه که اصلا تیم نرم افزاری نمی دونی چیه؟ اصلا مفهوم تبم رو بلد نیستی. درد تکنولوژی و ابزار نیست. رفتار هست. همچین می گی 3 تا از اون 5 تا از این آدم فکر می کنه که انگار داری درمورد پرتقال و سیب یا عمله ساختمونی صحبت می کنی. شما حتما مدیر پروژه شو. ارزش کار خودتو نمی دونی چیه.

@m.soleimani



> امیدوارم اوراکل اگر لطفی می‌کنه واسه MySql بکنه فعلن که همه ازش شاکی شدن


یکی روبهی دید بی دست و پای       فرو مانده در لطف و صنع خدای.

امیدوار باش. همه هم خیلی بی خود می کنن شاکی هستن. انگار  mysql چاقو گذاشته زیر گلوشون.

از محصولات عمو بیلی استفاده کنند.

----------


## silverfox

صحبت های احساسی بی اساس بدون منطق دیگه بعضی مسائل واضحه دیگه VS vs netbeans...همه ایرانی ها فلان همه ایرانی ها بیسار...مایکروسافت...فکر نمی کنم اینطوری بحث کردن در شان این سایت باشه...مغالطه در صحبت ها و قیاس ها موج می زنه...چی بگم...

----------


## m.soleimani

> anti virus برای ویندوزت یادت نره


بمیرم واسه شما که از ویندوز استفاده نمی‌کنی اصلن حالا گیریم نمی‌کنی یعنی شما توضیع لینوکس خودت را قابل این می‌دونی که کسی براش وقت بزاره ویروس بنویسه ؟!! « حالا خودم 40% وقتم را توی مینت می‌گذرونم محض این بود که جوابش را داده باشم  :لبخند گشاده!:  » لازمت شد یه سر به این‌جا بزن 

http://www.kaspersky.com/anti-virus_linux_workstation




> netbeans هزار برابر بهتر از اون ویژوال استدیو هست. برای اینکه فقط یک برتریش و بگم اینکه open source هست. هیچ وقت نمی میره. فردا میکروب کله بشه این ویژوال چه بلایی سرش می آید؟ چه بلایی سر جماعت بیلی پرست می یاد.؟ اون که پولش رو درآورد رفت.


البته آرزو بر جوانان عیب نیست. شما بشین کله بشه می‌شه 




> راستی دوران desktop application توی دنیای مدرن تمام شده هرچند اینجا هنوز تو 1000 سال پیش گیر کردن و تمام هم وغم اینکه برای ویندوز برنامه بنویسن.
> دنیای کوچیک ماله آدامه کوچیکه. قصد جسارت به کسی نداشتم فقط نظرم رو گفتم.


یه دوتا از نمونه کارهات را رو کن یه 400 , 500 سالی پیش بیفتیم. برای ویندوز ننویسیم برای چی بنویسیم؟ می‌دونی جالب برام چی هست ویستا که اومد داشتین خودکشی می‌کردین همه جا نوشته بودین بد ویستا تا نوبت رسید به سون رسید کلن نفس‌ها بریده شد چون بچه‌های عمو بیل کارشون درسته و به احتمال زیاد بعدیش که شاهکار خواهد شد « نتیجه 98 و 2000 که شد xp :قلب:  » دیگه این تاپیک را ادامه نخواهید داد داری منو  :خیلی عصبانی: .




> شما که دستی هم در آتش دارید خواهشن به دنیای open source ها یک ایمل بزنید و تجربیات گرانبهاتون رو برای اون هام بیان کنید و تا اینکه قومی رو از سرگردونی و این راه خطایی که دارن می رن برهانی که التبه خداون قادر و تواناست.


(پ چ ژ گ ) « همون ( الف لام میم ) شما » ما می‌توانیم همان گونه که تا کنون انجام دادیم حتی در میان لشکری از شما و با صراحت




> ما اینکه درگیر این هستم که چه جوری وارد facebook بشیم.


چند قرنی می‌شه که حل شده چندصدتا راه لازم داری برات بگم عاشقان عمو بیل کلی امکانات عبور دارن حالا شما برو فایرفاکس هی تور نصب کن عمو یادگار ...




> اگر بیشتر بخوای می تونم برات مثال بیشترم بزنم. برنامه حسابدری هلو هم مشکلات خودش رو داره که من در موردش بحث نمی کنم.





> خانه از پایبست خراب است مهندس.


 :چشمک: 




> اگر منظورتون این سایت http://www.tiobe.com/index.php/conte...pci/index.html
> من چیزه دیگه ای می بینم. قضاوت و دید دقیقتر رو می زارم به عهده باقی بی نندگان.


میدونی چند سال زودتر شروع کردن با اون یکی برنامه نویسی کردن امیدوارم چند سال دیگه همین‌جا ببینمت ندیدمت خودت یه یادی از ما بکن راستی یه نگاه هم به این بنداز

http://www.fulltuts.com/categoryblog...languages.html




> ابوعلی سینا هم مرد رفت پی کارش.


 :قهقهه: 




> هیچ وقت شما رو تو پروژه ام راه نمی دادم.


وقت کردی برای خودت یه دوتا نوشابه باز کن « خدایی با این یکی کلی حال کردم « خواهش می‌کنم یا با تو یا هیچ کس دیگه  :لبخند گشاده!:  » »




> تیمی قدرت عمل بیشتری داره که دانش بیشتری داشته باشه. تیمی قدرت عمل بیشتری داره که بتون این دانش رو تو کل تیم منتشر کنه. تبم قدرت عمل بیشتری داره که پول بیشتر و امنیت روانی و شغلی داشته باشه. تیمی قدرت عمل بیشتری داره که از ابزارها و زبانی که استفاده می کنه دانش کافی داشته باشه و همه تیم در یک حد دانش برای استفاده از اون ابزارها و زبان رو داشته باشن. تیم قدرت عمل بیشتری داره که همکاری بیشتری توی اون باشه.


خوب اینا که کلیات هست و برای همه جواب می‌ده چه ربطی داشت از رو کتاب جواب می‌دی مهندس؟




> وقتی می گم IT شده هجره فرش فوروشا بعضی ها بهشون بر می خوره. مگه چلوکبابی هست که 5 تا دات نت بیاری سه تا دلفی بیاری یک ماست اضافم روش. شما کجا کار می کنی؟ کجا بودی که دیدی اینطوری کار می کنن. تعصب چیه که می گی. توی جملات بالای من در مورد تیم قدرت مند صحبتی از تکنولوژی خاصی شده؟ صحبت زبان خاصی شده؟ تعصب چیه. درد تکنولوژی و ابزار نیست. رفتار هست. همچین می گی 3 تا از اون 5 تا از این آدم فکر می کنه که انگار داری درمورد پرتقال و سیب یا عمله ساختمونی صحبت می کنی. شما حتما مدیر پروژه شو. ارزش کار خودتو نمی دونی چیه.


با شلوغ بازی که به جایی نمی‌رسیم مهندس. هی می‌گی بگم بگم  :شیطان:  گفتی 3 تا از این 5 تا از اون « فردا نقل قول نکی این سخن از کیست که ... » باز می‌گم من اگر توی سی‌شارپ کارهام دوتا متخصص داشته باشم میام دوتا هم از متخصصین آیرون پایتون و وی بی را با گروه همراه می‌کنم و پروژه بدون کوچک‌ترین مشکل جلو میره حالا شما باید به اجبار همه اینا که من گفتم را جاوا کار حرفه‌ای پیدا کنی اوکی تعدادشون محض مثال بود 




> مشکل شما اینه که اصلا تیم نرم افزاری نمی دونی چیه؟ اصلا مفهوم تبم رو بلد نیستی.


ها ای تیم نرم‌افزاری که گفته بیدی از فسا مهم‌تر بید؟ 




> یکی روبهی دید بی دست و پای فرو مانده در لطف و صنع خدای.
> 
> امیدوار باش. همه هم خیلی بی خود می کنن شاکی هستن. انگار mysql چاقو گذاشته زیر گلوشون.
> 
> از محصولات عمو بیلی استفاده کنند.


زیاد طول نمی‌کشه البته بی دلیل هم نیست طرف می‌گه اگر قرار هست پول بدم برای اونی میدم که بیشتر براش زحمت کشیده شده برنامه نویس‌هاش را پورشه سوار کرده چند هزارتا آنالیزور داره شرکتش حرف اول رو توی بازار سیستم عامل می‌زنه از هر ده تا شرکت ده‌تاشون براش برنامه جانبی تولید می‌کنن 

*قصه ما به سر رسید کلاغه به خونش نرسید*

خوب بچه‌های گلم طبق مواردی که از مدیران دیده شده اگر این بحث « من بهترم تو بدتری » ادامه پیدا کنه تاپیک قفل خواهد شد و شاید بعضی دوستان دلشون نخواسته باشه که قفل بشه پس من تضمین می‌کنم که این آخرین پست من تو این تاپیک بود و اینا همه یه سری گفتگوی بی‌پایه اساس بین دو یا چند نفر هست که فکر می‌کنن چون کنتر نمیندازه هرچی دلشون خواست می‌تونن بگن. اگر موجب دلخوری دوستی یا دوستان شدم عذر خواهی می‌کنم همه محض تفریح بود و تنها دلیل من برای شرکت توی این بحث که خودم زیاد قبولش ندارم این بود که اگر شرکت نمی‌کردم قضاوت یه دسته نتیجه می‌داد به دلخوری دسته دیگه حالا هم از ما گفته شد و هم از شما پس هرکس نسبت به سلیقه خودش لذتش را خواهد برد »

به امید موفقیت همه شاد و برنامه نویس باشید

----------


## javaphantom

از همه از همه کسانیکه در این فروم هستند و این قسمت رو می خونند بسیار عذرخواهی می کنم. از کساینکه در این قسمت مطلب نوشتن هم معذرت خواهی می کنم. امیدوارم اگر کدورتی اینجا بوجود اومد بتونم در جای دیگه جبران کنم.
امیدوارم موفق باشین.

----------


## ali zi zeperto

با اجازه اساتید منم اظهار نظر کنم
یه مساله مهم مجانی بودنه این ابزارهاست در خارج از ایران و داخل.چه خود جاوا چه نت بینز و غیره.ولی ویژوال استودیو فقط اینجا مجانیه که اگر نباشه اونوقت اوضاع فرق خواهد کرد.
یه مساله هم از لحاظ ویژگی های این ابزار هاست که جاوا آخرشه و بقیه بی برو برگرد باید بوق بزنن.من هم با VB  و هم با DELPHI برنامه نوشتم.جاوا یه چیز دیگه است.
یه مساله هم ویژگی های ide هست.انصافا نت بینز به ویژوال نمی رسه ولی اگر مجانی بودنش رو لحاظ کنید می بینید که می ارزه و جای تشکر هم از توسعه دهندگانش داره.همینکه یه خورده فکر کنیم که چرا جاوا تحریمه و C#‎ نیست جواب رو می گیریم.البته مساله فقط از لحاظ مالیه ولی همینکه ما رو وادار کنن که محصولاتشون رو بخریم یا دزدی کنیم ناراحت کننده است.(زنده باد رابین هود-همه دزدها الزاما بد نیستن-بعضی هم محض رضای خدا می دزدن) :لبخند گشاده!: 
یه مساله هم اینه که ما (جامعه آی تی ایرانی) برنامه ریزی نداره.حتی نمی دونیم درد چیه که بخوایم درمان کنیم.صحبت از استقلال می کنیم و مرگ بر آمریکا می گیم در حالیکه همه جا حتی در ادارات دولتی ویندوز حرف اول رو می زنه و تو همه دانشگاهها و مراکز آموزشی محصولات مایکروسافت آموزش داده میشه در حالیکه جایگزین های به مراتب بهتری هم هست.99% نمی دونن openoffice چیه؟لینوکس چیه؟حتی اونایی که تو دانشگاهها هست و اومدن بیرون اینا رو ندیدن که بخوان امتحان کنن.داریم هر چه بیشتر خودمون رو وابسته به دشمنمون می کنیم.اگر از همین امروز هم تصمیم بگیریم نتایجش شاید 10 سال دیگه به چشم بیاد.باید از همین امروز برنامه دانشگاهها و مراکز آموزشی رو عوض کنن که حداقل 50-50 بشه ولی آیا استادی هست که بتونه آموزش بده.الان یکی از نزدیکان بنده داره تو یه مرکز فنی حرفه ای آموزش C#‎ می بینه و آموزش کارآفرینی هم میدن. :متعجب: میاد میشینه پشت سیستم به من میگه ببین این کارایی که تو می کنی چه قد راحته.فقط می کشی می ندازیش روی فرمت؟؟؟
به نظرم یه جورایی رها شده ایم.گله هر وری که رفت رفت.ما که نکردیم خودش خواسته رفته.(آزادی در قرن حاضر)
خیلی حرفهای گنده گنده  زدم ؟ :ناراحت:

----------


## siavashmohammadi

نمی تونیم منکر بشیم که اصولا در دنیای امروز تبلیغات حرف اول رو می زنه بعد کیفیت محصول. مایکروسافت هم پول تبلیغات و سیستم انحصاری اش رو می خوره وگرنه کیفیت اش پایین ه. در آخرین پروژه برنامه نویسی که درش شرکت کردم کار با استفاده از سی شارپ شروع شد ولی در وسط کار تصمیم به مهاجرت به جاوا گرفته شد و در نهایت کار با جاوا به انجام رسید

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
هرچی فکر می کنم تو این پست عجب حرف احمقانه ای زدم

----------


## m.soleimani

> نمی تونیم منکر بشیم که اصولا در دنیای امروز تبلیغات حرف اول رو می زنه بعد کیفیت محصول. مایکروسافت هم پول تبلیغات و سیستم انحصاری اش رو می خوره وگرنه کیفیت اش پایین ه. در آخرین پروژه برنامه نویسی که درش شرکت کردم کار با استفاده از سی شارپ شروع شد ولی در وسط کار تصمیم به مهاجرت به جاوا گرفته شد و در نهایت کار با جاوا به انجام رسید


دوست عزیز به تاریخ آخرین پست دقت کردی؟
بعد یه موردی شما رو چه حساب کتابی کیفیت مایکروسافت رو پایین‌تر محاسبه کردین !!!
بعد این کدوم شرکت کاردرستی هست شما توش کار می‌کنید که وسط‌های پروژه متوجه می‌شه سوادش به برنامه‌نویسی سی‌شارپ نمی‌رسه معکوس می‌کشه پروژه را با جاوا تحویل می‌ده !! یعنی اون ابتدای کار گفتن مثل این مطلبی که این دوستمون پست قبل از شما گفته :



> الان یکی از نزدیکان بنده داره تو یه مرکز فنی حرفه ای آموزش C#‎ می بینه و آموزش کارآفرینی هم میدن.میاد میشینه پشت سیستم به من میگه ببین این کارایی که تو می کنی چه قد راحته.فقط می کشی می ندازیش روی فرمت؟؟؟
> به نظرم یه جورایی رها شده ایم.گله هر وری که رفت رفت.ما که نکردیم خودش خواسته رفته.(آزادی در قرن حاضر)


مدیران شرکتتون گفتن می‌کشیم و روی فرم رها می‌کنیم هان ؟ بعد دیدن هی وای من پس چرا کار نمی‌کنه این.
هر زبانی به درد بخور هست مگر این که شما برنامه‌نویس شاغل در شرکت ... بهش مسلط نباشی پس جنگ زرگری نتیجه نمی‌ده توی دنیای مجازی پست زدن بر حسب اتفاق کنتر بنداز هست پس هر چقدر که دوست دارین از تخصص نداشته خودتون دفاع کنید موفق باشید./

----------


## #Elahe#

ایران با چنین تاپیکهای پرمحتوایی مطمئنا تا همین چند ماه دیگه به جمع بزرگان نرم افزار و تکنولوژی دنیا خواهد پیوست  :لبخند:

----------


## pouria_bayat

میدونم این تاپیک مال خیلی وقت قبله ولی برام جالب بود منباب همین پست دادم ...
از نظر من(فقط من) :
1. زیاد بودن سوالات برای مبتدیها در زبان جاوا.
2. اشنایی کم افراد با زبان انگلیسی و اینکه نتونه سوالاتشو توی فرومهای خارجی پیدا کنه و بپرسه.
3. نبودن اموزش دقیق و جامع از این زبان به فارسی.

----------


## siavashmohammadi

البته حرف شما درسته بدین معنی که هر زبانی یکسری ویژگی ها داره و با توجه به ماهیت هر پروژه می بایست زبان مورد نیاز  انتخاب بشه . اما شرکت کارفرما ـ شرکت صنعتی آسیا ژوله  که تولید کننده گریس صنعتی هست ـ وسط پروژه درخواست کرد که با توجه به سرور شرکت برنامه بازنویسی بشه .

البته باز هم حرف شما درسته بدین معنی که ویژگی های مورد نیاز یک پروژه باید لیست بشه و بعد زبان برنامه نویسی انتخاب بشه

----------


## sina_oonline

واقعا آدم اینجا چیز هایی می خونه و میشنوه که تو حرفه ای بودن بعضی دوستان شک می کنه من خودم که فعلا دارم آموزش میبینم و هنوز یه پروژه هم تحویل جایی ندادم ولی با  چند تا از هم دانشگاهی ها و دوستام که دارن تو شرکت های معتبر کار می کنن حرف می زدم دریغ از یه ذره تعصب که فلان تکنولوژی خوبه و فلان بده.با یکی از همینا که حرف میزدم هم C#‎ بلد بود و هم جاوا و اتفاقا منم ترغیب می کرد سریع برو سی شارپ یاد بگیر و فلان نه مثل بعضی از دوستان که فکر می کنن زبون برنامه نویسی آدم در حکم ناموس آدمه!!این ها همه وسیله هستن هر کدوم بهت پول بیشتری داد هر کدوم بهت پیشرفت می ده برو یادش بگیر.یه دوستی می گه" بیلی جون پولشو گرفت و رفت".اتفاقا نکته همینه وای بر ما که یارو داره کرور کرور پول در میاره ما داریم بحث می کنیم که فیس بوک رفتن نمیدونم با لینوکس راحت تره و از این داستانا

----------


## A.Karimi

با کمال احترام چندین بار شنیده بودم که برنامه نویس‌های Java یک جور خاصی هستند. واقعاً تعجب کردم از این همه تعصب و این همه نق و غر که به جون ایران و ایرانی زده شد! البته حاشیه این موضوع برای من مهم نیست و خودم هم برنامه‌نویس حرفه‌ای Java نیستم اما با Java هم بیگانه نیستم. من چند سال با ++C کار کردم و بعد هم به #C مهاجرت کردم. حدود 11 سال جمعاً برنامه‌نویسی کردم و سعی می‌کنم بی طرفانه در این بحث شرکت کنم.

در کل اگر بخواهیم مقایسه‌ای بین #C و Java داشته باشیم در اینجا یک مقایسه کامل وجود دارد: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compari...Sharp_and_Java 
مسلماً در این مقایسه زبان #C امکانات بیشتری نسبت به Java دارد. مثلاً اینکه #C قابلیت دادن بار اضافه به عملگرها را دارد که در Java وجود ندارد. مثلا در لینک مقایسه به یک مثال که در باره BigInteger زده شده دقت کنید. 

اما موضوع اینجاست که مقایسه بین دو زبان کافی نیست. به نظر من در کل زبان #C از Java قوی تر و زیباتر است اما متاسفانه پلتفرم dotNet در برخی نقاط از نظر طراحی ضعیفتر از Java ست. به طور کلی برنامه‌نویسهای حرفه‌ای Java بیشتر با Pattern های تولید نرم‌افزار آشنا هستند تا برنامه‌نویسان dotNet. برنامه نویسان dotNet بیشتر تفکر Data-Driven دارند اما بیشتر برنامه نویسان Java تفکر Domain-Driven. البته نمی‌توان گفت که همیشه یکی از دیگری قوی تر است اما در پروژه‌های پیچیده و بزرگ معمولاً Domain-Driven جوابگویی بهتری دارد. نکته مهم اینجاست که در چند سال اخیر حرکت عظیمی در این جهت به وجود آمده تا برنامه‌نویسان dotNet نیز با Pattern ها و طراحی‌های متفاوت (حتی به زور) آشنا شوند.

به نظر می‌رسد برنامه‌نویسان dotNet وسعت تصمیم بیشتری از لحاظ سرعت و روش تولید دارند چون اگر بخواهند می‌توانند از کتابخانه‌ها و الگو‌های بازی که وجود دارد استفاده کنند و در عین حال می‌توانند از روش‌های بزن برویی که همه در مورد آن می‌دانیم استفاده کنند و یا حتی از برخی از تکنولوژی‌هایی که انصافاً با کیفیت بسیار عالی توسط مایکروسافت ارائه شده استفاده کنند مثل WCF یا WPF. برای نمونه شما می‌توانید هم از ObjectDataSource و هم از EntityDataSource و یا SQLDataSource در برنامه وب‌تان استفاده کنید که فرق بسیار زیادی در معماری ایجاد خواهند کرد. به عبارت دیگر به نظر من اگر یک برنامه‌نویس dotNet بخواهد برنامه‌ای تمیز و خوب تولید کند زمان بسیار بیشتری باید صرف کند اما چیزی از نرم‌افزارهای خوش معماری Java کم نخواهد داشت. اما باید به این نکته توجه کرد که Oracle و دیگران که پشت Java هستند به فراهم کردن Application Server ها و تولید Enterprise Application ها توجه بیشتری دارند و این نقطه قوت آنهاست. باید این موضوع را هم در نظر داشت که Java حداقل 5 سال از #C بزرگتر است.

این حرف صحیح است که برنامه‌نویسان تنبل به سمت dotNet می‌روند اما این دلیل بر ضعیف بودن dotNet نیست. اگر CLR را با Java Runtime و همچنین زبان #C را با Java مقایسه کنید این موضوع کاملاً روشن خواهد بود. مشکل dotNet این است که آدم‌ها مبتدی هم توانایی کار با آن را خواهند داشت و این معمولاً برای آدم‌های حرفه‌ای خوش‌آیند نیست که قابل درک است.

و البته یک موضوع فلسفی دیگر اینکه Java به جهت Cross-Platform بودن و dotNet به جهت Cross-Language بودن تولید شده و هر یک مزیت‌ها و معایب خود را دارند (درحالی که مرتب درحال نزدیک شدن به هم در این زمینه هستند).

در مورد Mono نیز برخی از دوستان به این موضوع اشاره کردند که Mono یک پیاده‌سازی 100% کامل نیست که البته تا حدودی درست است اما برای نمونه نرم‌افزار قدرتمندی مثل PlasticSCM بر روی Mono سوار شده و به خوبی کار می‌کند. توجه داشته باشید که Mono متن باز است و باید آنرا با OpenJDK مقایسه کنیم در حالی Mono خیلی جوان‌تر است.

معمولاً بر سر مقایسه این دو زبان و تکنولوژی دعوایی سر می‌گیرد که به نظر من ناشی از آن است که برنامه‌نویسان هر یک از این دو، با دیگری بیگانه است و از معایب و مزایای آنها اطلاعی ندارد. کسی که با هر دو تکنولوژی سالها کار کرده باشد و تجربه عملی داشته باشد می‌تواند اطالاعات جالبی برای ما داشته باشد.

----------


## omidbizdotcom

> چرا جاوا با وجود قدرت غیر قابل انکارش در ایران از طرفدارهای کمتری برخوراره در حالی که در تمام دنیا شاید پرطرفدارترن زبان برنامه نویسیه از دوستان عزیز می خوام نظراتشون رو اعلام کنن شاید یکی از همین جوابا باعث بشه که چند نفری به جامعه ی جهانی جاوا در ایران اضافه بشه! 
> مرسی


خوشبختانه مثل اینکه دعوای دوستان تموم شد چون من اصلا دوست ندارم که وارد این بحث بشم و فقط می خوام جواب اون دوستی رو بدم که این تاپیک رو مطرح کردن خوشحال میشم اگه به لینک زیر هم یه سری بزنی 
به نظر من این مسئله بیشتر از اینکه تکنولوژیک باشه یک مسئله شخصیه 


http://blog.omidbiz.com/omidplanet/entry/java_marketplace
http://blog.omidbiz.com/omidplanet/entry/be_a_remarkable_software_developer
http://blog.omidbiz.com/omidplanet/entry/be_a_remarkable_software_developer1

----------


## netpersonality

با سلام خدمت همه دوستان امکانش هست از همگی خواهش کنم اطلاعات دقیق ، درست و فنی راجع به این تاپیک بدهید تا راهنمای خوبی برای همه باشد.

----------


## ali_md110

به نظر من مشکل و ساختار غلط اموزشی توی مدارس و دانشگاهها در کشور ماست 
هنوز خیلی از اساتید دانشگاهها که دکترا دارن جاوا بلد نیستن حتی بعضیاشون همین دات نت هم بلد نیستن

----------


## boysilent

این عمو بیلی کار رو بنظر من توی دنیا فقط واسه ایرانیا راحت کرده 
بخور بخوابه هاااا

----------


## vahid-p

البته باید بگم تمامی دانشگاههای مطرح کشور چند سالیست جاوا رو به عنوان زبان رسمی دانشکده کامپیوترشون میدونند و تدریس میشه. پس میشه گفت تو ایران هم داره حرکت هایی میشه.

----------


## javidabbaci

با سلام خدمت همه دوستان

باید بگم من که سرگیجه گرفتم و آخرش نفهمیدم که بهتره کدوم را در اولویت قرار بدم ...... ولی با هردو در حد بیگینر آشنایی دارم ....        ولی خیلی پایتون را دوست دارم ...
اگه پایتون بلد باشی ... 
با ایرون پایتون می تونی در محیط دات نت برنامه نویسی کنی !!!!
با جایتون  (jython)می تونی  برنامه  نویسی کنی !!!!  و در اخر بر روی ماشین مجازی جاوا اجرا کنی !!!!
با خود پایتون هم که می تونی برنامه نویسی کنی و مشکل سرعت هم که به کلی در این زبان حل شده ... و بی تعارف و بی تعصب باید بگم که از خوبی های این زبان هرچی بگم کم گفتم ...
یعنی اگر بحث بازار کار نبود من بی شک این زبان را به عنوان اولین زبان خودم انتخاب می کردم.... ولی بازار کار دست و بال ما را می گذاره توی پوست گردو !!!!
یعنی هر ایرادی که شما فکرش را بکنید من جوابی قول آسا و محکم با کلی مدارک معتبر و مستند دارم !!!!    
نمی دونم شاید پایتون و سی شارپ را با هم ادامه بدم !!!!!
قبلا هم  php   , C  , ......  کار کردم 
با سپاس موفق باشید !!!

----------


## javidabbaci

سلام
همه دوستان به یک مطلب مهم اشاره نکردند ...
تا چه اندازه میشه به این نرم افزار های کرک شده دات نتی اعتماد کرد .. مثلا من با SQL server که کار می کردم هر کاری انجام می دام نمی تونستم بک آپ بانک را اینپورت کنم ... ... و از این مشکلات و ایراد هایی که در نرم افزار های کرک شده وجود دارد .... اگر بحث استفاده  از نرم افزار های کاربردی بود مثلا فتو شاپ مشکلی نبود چون عملکرد نرم افزار را می عینا می بینم ... ولی بحث برنامه نویسی جدا هست .... و وظیفه یک برنامه نویس اینه که صحت نرم افزارش را تضمین کنه و نه اینکه به خاطر راحتی خودش چه از نظر مالی و چه از نظر راحتی در توسعه ..به اشکالات نرم افزار های کرک شده بی توجهی کنه !!! ویندوز من که مدام  مشکل پیدا می کنه ولی تا حالا یاد ندارم ... که لینوکسم یک بار خراب شده باشه .... توی دات نت های کرک شده هم همین طور هست ...
خوب با توجه به این مشکلات یا باید بریم به سمت اپن سورس ها و یا پول بدیم و بخریم که ما ایرانی ها  از این پول ها هم نداریم .. و ترجیح میدم به صورت غیر مجاز از برنامه دیگران (دزدی) استفاده کنیم .... من که از این پول ها ندارم ..... حال و حوصله گیر وگور های نرم افزار های قفل شکسته را هم ندارم ... پس بهترین گزینه اپن سورس ها هستن ..

----------


## satrap92

نمی دونم چرا هرکی درباره زبانهای برنامه نویسی می پرسه سریع دعوا شروع میشه. من همین چند روز پیش دعوت شده بودم برای یه شرکت برنامه تجاری بنویسم. همون اول صحبت ها تا گفتم جاوا بهم گفتن که نه، فقط دات نت (که البته من به خاطر تجربه کم توی دات نت قیدش رو زدم) اما خب مشخصه که وقتی بازار از برنامه نویس یک چیزی رو بخواد این برنامه نویس نیست مه تعیین میکنه با چی کار کنه. من هم اگه روزی (خدای نکرده) ببینم بازار کار توی جاوا داره از بین میره و باید خودم رو با بازار وفق بدم خب شروع می کنم که کار روی دات نت.

----------


## ahmad.mo74

جاوا جاواست و روز به روز هم داره به قدرت و گستردگیش تو همینه زمینه ها اضافه میشه...در ضمن این شرایت که شما گفتین در خارج از ایران و تو کشورهای پیشرفته تر کاملا برعکسه و نیازی به یاد گرفتن .net نیست :)

----------


## dasssnj

سلام دوستان.
 اگه بخواهید زبان مسخره ای مثل دات نت را با جاوا توی بخش جاوا مقایسه کنید جریمه خواهید شد .
با تشکر .

----------


## ali_72

> شاید یکی از همین جوابا باعث بشه که چند نفری به جامعه ی جهانی جاوا در ایران اضافه بشه!


مرسی 
من می خوام اضافه شم  :لبخند گشاده!:   :قلب:   :بوس:

----------


## orache

معنی این تاپیکو نفهمیدم کسی که زبون های برنامه نویسی  رو مقایسه کنه ببخشیدا یعنی هیچ چیز بارش نیست خنده داره واقعا خنده داره مثل تماشا چی های فوتبال که همشون ساده هستن زبون ها همه مثل هم هستن و همه بستگی به کارایی داره جاوا برای کار های ساده هست مثل همین اندروید یا کلا نرم افزار های ساده سی ++ برای کار های تخصصی هست 
برای مثال انجین بازی که قدرتمند ترین چیز برنامه نویسی هست تمامی انجین ها با سی ++ درست شدن شاید از هر 1000 تا 1 - 2 تاش با جاوا ساخته شده باشه + اینکه تمامی مشتقات مثل فیزیک انجین مثل گرافیک و... با سی ++ هست همین کارت گرافیک انویدیا برای استفاده اش از سی ++ استفاده میکنه تمامی بازی ها با سی ++ ساخته شده اگر شما بازی نصب کنین و سی ++ رانتایم نباشه بازی اجرا نمیشه
+ اینکه qt که تقریبا میشه گفت بهترین ide برای سی ++ هست و همچنین 5 هزار تا شرکت نرم افزاری از این استفاده میکنن یا همین ویژوال استادیو و mfc تمامی نرم افزار های گرافیکی و غیر گرافیکی با این 2 تا ساخته شده  حتی بیشتر ide ها که برای  زبون های غیر سی ++ استفاده میشه با سی ++ ساخته شده 
پس اگر قرار باشه مقایسه کنین تو قدرت سی ++ اوله و همچنین میبینیم که کارای تخخصی و پرقدرت با سی ++ انجام شده ولی کار خیلی خیلی مسخره ای هست که ببخشیدا مدیر انجمن بیاد بگه زبون مسخته ی دات نت فرض کن چندین میلیون نفر چندین هزار شرکت دارن از دات نت استفاده میکنن بعد شما میگین مسخره 
این مقایسه ها بیشتر کار افراد ساده ای هست که 2 زار بارشون نیست مثل همین طرف دار های samsung و apple که همینطوری سر خود حرف میزنن و هیچ چیز از تکنلوژی و برنامه نویسی بارشون نیست 
من کار اصلیم بازی سازی و برنامه نویسی بازی هست و از سی ++ استفاده میکنم ولی الان به اندروید علاقه مند شدم میخام جاوا هم یاد بگیرم خیلی هم خوشم میاد حالا علتی نداره من بیام بگم سی ++ دیگه خوب نیست میخام بندازم دور . خیر من از هر دو استفاده میکنم 
موفق باشین

----------


## dasssnj

> معنی این تاپیکو نفهمیدم کسی که زبون های برنامه نویسی  رو مقایسه کنه ببخشیدا یعنی هیچ چیز بارش نیست خنده داره واقعا خنده داره مثل تماشا چی های فوتبال که همشون ساده هستن زبون ها همه مثل هم هستن و همه بستگی به کارایی داره جاوا برای کار های ساده هست مثل همین اندروید یا کلا نرم افزار های ساده سی ++ برای کار های تخصصی هست 
> برای مثال انجین بازی که قدرتمند ترین چیز برنامه نویسی هست تمامی انجین ها با سی ++ درست شدن شاید از هر 1000 تا 1 - 2 تاش با جاوا ساخته شده باشه + اینکه تمامی مشتقات مثل فیزیک انجین مثل گرافیک و... با سی ++ هست همین کارت گرافیک انویدیا برای استفاده اش از سی ++ استفاده میکنه تمامی بازی ها با سی ++ ساخته شده اگر شما بازی نصب کنین و سی ++ رانتایم نباشه بازی اجرا نمیشه
> + اینکه qt که تقریبا میشه گفت بهترین ide برای سی ++ هست و همچنین 5 هزار تا شرکت نرم افزاری از این استفاده میکنن یا همین ویژوال استادیو و mfc تمامی نرم افزار های گرافیکی و غیر گرافیکی با این 2 تا ساخته شده  حتی بیشتر ide ها که برای  زبون های غیر سی ++ استفاده میشه با سی ++ ساخته شده 
> پس اگر قرار باشه مقایسه کنین تو قدرت سی ++ اوله و همچنین میبینیم که کارای تخخصی و پرقدرت با سی ++ انجام شده ولی کار خیلی خیلی مسخره ای هست که ببخشیدا مدیر انجمن بیاد بگه زبون مسخته ی دات نت فرض کن چندین میلیون نفر چندین هزار شرکت دارن از دات نت استفاده میکنن بعد شما میگین مسخره 
> این مقایسه ها بیشتر کار افراد ساده ای هست که 2 زار بارشون نیست مثل همین طرف دار های samsung و apple که همینطوری سر خود حرف میزنن و هیچ چیز از تکنلوژی و برنامه نویسی بارشون نیست 
> من کار اصلیم بازی سازی و برنامه نویسی بازی هست و از سی ++ استفاده میکنم ولی الان به اندروید علاقه مند شدم میخام جاوا هم یاد بگیرم خیلی هم خوشم میاد حالا علتی نداره من بیام بگم سی ++ دیگه خوب نیست میخام بندازم دور . خیر من از هر دو استفاده میکنم 
> موفق باشین


سلام. شما منو درست نمیشناسید توی این انجمن. من بار ها و بار به خاطر همین دات نت بحث کردم و آخرش هم نظرم در موردش عوض نخواهد شد .من هیچ زبانی را با دیگری مقایسه نکردم. حالا هم دیدم تاپیک مربوط به جاوا داره میشه محل تبلیغ دات نت . هر چند میلیون نفر که بخوان با دات نت کار کنن برن هر کاری می خوان بکنن اما توی بخشی که من مدیرم دیگه نمی خوام یکی بیاد هی دات نت , دات نت کنه و بگه دات نت فلانه و ... برای همین اون پست را گذاشتم که حساب کار دستشون بیاد و مثل قبل برن توی بخش دات نت هر چقدر که دلشون می خوان از دات نت تعریف کنن .

ضمنا شما هم دارید به تعداد زیادی از افراد ایران و سایر جهان توهین می کنید به علت طرفداری از اپل و سامسوگ. 
به هر حال اینجا مثل بخش اندروید شلوغ نیست . همین چندتا پستی که در روز گذاشته میشه را دیگه نمی خوام ببینم برای تبلیغ دات نت گذاشته شده باشن.

----------


## javidabbaci

باید بگم که وقتی ما از کد یک نرم افزار بی اطلاع هستیم ..اون نرم افزار می تونه هرکاری دلش می خواد انجام بده و مثلا جاسوسی کنه که مایکروسافت این کار را انجام می ده و در قضیه استاکس نت هم گویا یک سری شیطنت  هایی به خرج داد !!
خوب حالا مثلا ما چطور می تونیم امنیت کشور خودمون را با یک سری نرم افزار که از درونشون خبر نداریم تامین کنیم !! اینقدر تلاش می کنیم امنیت تاسیسات هسته ای و حساسمون را حفظ کنیم آخرش ضربه می خوریم ... ! حالا بیایم و از سورس های بسته هم استفاده کنیم !!!
بعد بیایم و از نرم افزار های قفل شکسته دات نت هم استفاده کنیم !!!  حتما نرم افزار ما بی عیب و ایراد نخواهد بود !!

خطاب من با دات نتی هایی هست که سنگ دات نت به سینه می زنند !! 
شما وقتی گردنتون را بالا بگیرد و ادعا کنید که نرم افزاری که استفاده می کنید لا اقل قفل شکسته  نباشه و بشه بهش اطمینان کرد ... 
شما با این همه تعصب دات نت را تبلیغ می کنید که یکسری را جذب کنید و ببرید توی اون فضای نامطمئن نرم افزار های قفل شکسته !! که هی مشکل ایجاد می کنند !!
من از شما سوال می کنم یک جنس اصل خوبه یا یک جنس تقلبی !!؟؟
کی حاضر هست جنس اصل ژاپنی یا آلمانی را با جنس تقلبی چینی عوض کنه !!  خوب هیچ کس مگر اینکه دیوانه باشه !!
دات نت خوبه بی شک !! به شرط اینکه یک لایسنس اون را بخریم و یا از نسخه اکسپرس اون استفاده کنیم !! که در هر دو صورت مشکلاتی خواهیم داشت (یا مالی ، یا محدویت در امکانات !!)
در صورتی که جاوا ،کیوت ، پایتون ، و پی اچ پی و برخی دیگه با دنیایی از امکانات رایگان در اختیار ما  و کاملا ایمن هستند !!
جوری ننویسید که عده ای که تازه وارد دنیای برنامه نویسی شده وکم تجربه هستند  گمراه بشوند !!
مطالعه این تاپیک را هم پیشنهاد می کنم !!

مهاجرت از  #C

----------


## Majid.programer

با عرض سلام

جاوا همونطور که میدونید یک زبان قدرتمند محسوب میشه ولی اکثر برنامه نویس ها به دنبال کوتاهترین کد با قابلیت های یکسان با زبان های سطح بالا  هستند . مثل زبان پایتون

----------


## محمد فدوی

> سلام دوستان.
>  اگه بخواهید زبان مسخره ای مثل دات نت را با جاوا توی بخش جاوا مقایسه کنید جریمه خواهید شد .
> با تشکر .


سلام. هرچند این یه تاپیک قدیمیه و بهتره توش پستی ارسال نکنم...
ولی این جمله به نظر من به هیچ‌وجه فنی نیست و از مدیر بخش جاوا بعیده. دات‌نت یه فریمورک خیلی موفق و قابل احترامه و به‌هیچ‌وجه هم «مسخره» نیست!
*پ.ن:* دات‌نت زبان نیست. دات‌نت یه فریمورک مجتمعه که زبان‌هایی مثل VB.net، VC++‎‎‎‎.net، C#‎‎‎‎.net، J#.net و F#‎‎‎‎.net توی این فریمورک مورد استفاده قرار می‌گیرن.

----------


## dasssnj

> سلام. هرچند این یه تاپیک قدیمیه و بهتره توش پستی ارسال نکنم...
> ولی این جمله به نظر من به هیچ‌وجه فنی نیست و از مدیر بخش جاوا بعیده. دات‌نت یه فریمورک خیلی موفق و قابل احترامه و به‌هیچ‌وجه هم «مسخره» نیست!
> *پ.ن:* دات‌نت زبان نیست. دات‌نت یه فریمورک مجتمعه که زبان‌هایی مثل VB.net، VC++‎‎‎‎‎.net، C#‎‎‎‎‎.net، J#.net و F#‎‎‎‎‎.net توی این فریمورک مورد استفاده قرار می‌گیرن.


جرف شما درست . اما یه سری میان توی بخش و تاپیک هایی شلوغ  و پربازدید بخش جاوا (که به لطف همه دوستان دیگه خیلی وقته از این چیزا نداریم و مثل دات نت بخش شلوغ و پر رفت و آمدی نداریم) را به سمت دات نت می کشونن و سعی می کنن موضوع تاپیک را منحرف کنن . زمانی که داشتم تاپیک های خیلی قدیمی را میدیدم با چند مورد مثل این برخوردم . با این جور مشکلات را دیگه نیازی نیست که فنی حل کنی . همین که حساب کار دستشون بیاد کافیه (شاید بعضی کاربر ها متوجه بشن که این بخش دیگه مثل قدیم نیست و بدون مدیر رها نشده [یا : مدیرش بی دلیل رهاش نکرده :چشمک: ])

اون پستی که گذاشتم مربوط به 8 یا 9 ماه پیشه . نمی دونم شما تا این موقع ندیده بودیدش یا به خاطر موضوع دیگه ای تصمیم گرفتید جواب بدید . :متفکر:

----------


## محمد فدوی

> جرف شما درست . اما یه سری میان توی بخش و تاپیک هایی شلوغ  و پربازدید بخش جاوا (که به لطف همه دوستان دیگه خیلی وقته از این چیزا نداریم و مثل دات نت بخش شلوغ و پر رفت و آمدی نداریم) را به سمت دات نت می کشونن و سعی می کنن موضوع تاپیک را منحرف کنن . زمانی که داشتم تاپیک های خیلی قدیمی را میدیدم با چند مورد مثل این برخوردم . با این جور مشکلات را دیگه نیازی نیست که فنی حل کنی . همین که حساب کار دستشون بیاد کافیه (شاید بعضی کاربر ها متوجه بشن که این بخش دیگه مثل قدیم نیست و بدون مدیر رها نشده [یا : مدیرش بی دلیل رهاش نکرده])
> 
> اون پستی که گذاشتم مربوط به 8 یا 9 ماه پیشه . نمی دونم شما تا این موقع ندیده بودیدش یا به خاطر موضوع دیگه ای تصمیم گرفتید جواب بدید .


دلیل خاصی نداشت تصمیمم! «مجید.پروگرمر» تاپیک رو بالا آورد و باعث شد پست شمام ببینم.
هرچند این انجمن اصلا پویایی گذشته رو نداره و دلیل این رو باید از مدیران اینجا پرسید، ولی درهرصورت اینجا یه انجمن تخصصی بوده و هست. انتظار اینه که اینجا بی‌شخصیتی دیگران با یه برخورد در شأن یه انجمن تخصصی پاسخ داده بشه.

----------


## dasssnj

> دلیل خاصی نداشت تصمیمم! «مجید.پروگرمر» تاپیک رو بالا آورد و باعث شد پست شمام ببینم.
> هرچند این انجمن اصلا پویایی گذشته رو نداره و دلیل این رو باید از مدیران اینجا پرسید، ولی درهرصورت اینجا یه انجمن تخصصی بوده و هست. انتظار اینه که اینجا بی‌شخصیتی دیگران با یه برخورد در شأن یه انجمن تخصصی پاسخ داده بشه.


یادم نیست اون موقع چرا این جوابو دادم . شاید اگه الان قرار بود جواب بدم چیز دیگه ای می گفتم . اما در هر صورت باهاشون  برخورد می کردم .

من اولش فکر می کردم بشه این تالار را به روز های اول برگردوند . به بیشتز کاربر های قدیمی و فعال تالار پیام خصوصی و ایمیل زدم . از همه خواهش کردم که دست به دست هم بدیم و تالار را سر و سامون بدیم . متاسفانه تعداد کمی شون فقط پاسخ دادن . اون ها هم همه درگیر مشغله های خودشون بودن وگفتن نمی تونن کمکی یکنن . 
با این اوضاعی که پیش اومد توی بخش PHP فکر کنم این بخش هم به وضعیت بدی دچار بشه . درکل انگار سایت داره هر روز خلوت تر و تاپیک ها داره تکراری و بی ثمر تر میشه . کاربر های فعال هم دارن هر روز کمتر میشن .
به نظر میرسه این انجمن نیاز به یه تولد دوباره داره . امید مون به مدیران کل سایته . امیدوارم هر روز شاهد تغییرات مثبت باشیم .

----------


## persianshadow

Forum ها مردن. دیگه عصر فروم های فارسی و غیره و غیره گذشته. وقتی سایتی مثل stackoverflow هست دیگه نیازی به جای دیگه ای نیست. هم می پرسیم و هم جواب میدیم. یک برنامه نویس هم در درجه اول باید زبان انگلیسی خوبی داشته باشه.

----------

